# Where did you go today?



## Haillzz91

A lot of people with SA seem to have trouble getting out of the house. Let's see who did! Where did you go today?

Guilty...I only left the house today to take a 30 minute walk in the neighborhood.


----------



## Owl-99

Went nowhere yesterday am going nowhere today and will be doing the same tomorrow.


----------



## Haillzz91

Sequoia said:


> Went nowhere yesterday am going nowhere today and will be doing the same tomorrow.


That doesn't depress you at all?


----------



## Owl-99

Haillzz91 said:


> That doesn't depress you at all?


Nope I try not to go out when the weather is very warm.


----------



## Bbpuff

I haven't left the house at all today. But I did do some stuff yesterday though. I went to the vet with my mom to get my two dog's nails cut. I was pretty anxious because they wouldn't calm down and kept barking inside... And after we left it was pouring rain. But it was all worth it because we stopped to get pizza before we went home. c: I doubt I'll leave the house at all tomorrow though, and I don't mind. I really hate getting ready for things.


----------



## midnightson

Work. Gas station. Home. Typical. 

Often on days off I'll never leave the house and feel **** about it. I wish I had the gumption to take a walk first thing in the morning. There's nothing else to do without spending too much money but it's something.


----------



## Daylight

I went to an Indiana Pacers game earlier by myself. The game ended up not being the best part though. I met a girl on here almost 4 years ago. We exchanged our Facebook and maybe once or twice a year we'd message each other. During this game, the Pacers were getting blown out and so I got bored and checked my Facebook and scrolled down and discovered that this girl was at the game as well. She had posted a selfie of her and her friends so I messaged her and she said lets meet after the game and so we did. It was an awesome moment.


----------



## Haillzz91

Daylight said:


> I went to an Indiana Pacers game earlier by myself. The game ended up not being the best part though. I met a girl on here almost 4 years ago. We exchanged our Facebook and maybe once or twice a year we'd message each other. During this game, the Pacers were getting blown out and so I got bored and checked my Facebook and scrolled down and discovered that this girl was at the game as well. She had posted a selfie of her and her friends so I messaged her and she said lets meet after the game and so we did. It was an awesome moment.


awww! That's such a cool story! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## inane

Went to lunch and shopping with a guy I've been seeing. 

Coffee shop on my own later on, plus the grocery store where I bought myself a case of booze (they sell alcohol in grocery/convenience stores where I live).


----------



## Jesuszilla

Saw Dave Chappelle


----------



## Haillzz91

inane said:


> Went to lunch and shopping with a guy I've been seeing.
> 
> Coffee shop on my own later on, plus the grocery store where I bought myself a case of booze (they sell alcohol in grocery/convenience stores where I live).


Are there places where alcohol isnt sold at groceries/convenience stores??


----------



## CowGoMoo

I went to the gym and I went to Taco bell


----------



## inane

Haillzz91 said:


> Are there places where alcohol isnt sold at groceries/convenience stores??


Yep, my hometown (Vancouver, B.C.). Anyone from there can vouch for me- archaic alcohol laws. It was a small shock to me coming to Montreal and seeing how lax they are.


----------



## truant

I empty my mailbox at least once a week so my neighbors don't think I'm dead. I don't know if that counts, though, because I can reach it from my doorstep. My arm is, technically, outside, so at least part of me gets out of the house at least once a week.

But not my right hand. It can't be trusted.


----------



## AussiePea

I drove to McDonalds and made no eye contact with the girl at the window.


----------



## Haillzz91

CowGoMoo said:


> I went to the gym and I went to Taco bell


I'd think the 2 would cancel each other out, health-wise lol


----------



## CowGoMoo

Haillzz91 said:


> I'd think the 2 would cancel each other out, health-wise lol


A guy has to eat though lol! :yes I'm 160lbs I am waaay too skinny


----------



## peachypeach

no where, i don't even care at this point where the hell i end up, if you were me, you'd think the same 100%.

i go out if i have to, i don't want to, i just go, i'd rather have a home in the forest.


----------



## Cam1

Garage to get my car, music store, Thai restaurant for some take-out, work, home.


----------



## millenniumman75

I went to get my haircut, went shopping for my mom, went to visit my mom.

I was all social and everything :lol.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I stayed at the house.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Starbucks. But I'm gonna try to fishing tomorrow because sitting all day playing game actually makes my back hurts.


----------



## copper

Drove 26 miles yesterday to visit my parent's, and went to the grocery store to buy weekly provisions.


----------



## blue2

I took the muffler of an old car I have and drive round a rural area near my home till I saw the cops an went into hiding :afr I fought the law but the law won


----------



## inane

Eaton Centre, Shoppers Drug Mart (can't remember what the French name is), a local grocery store, and the laundromat.


----------



## Jesuszilla

About to go to Dave and Busters


----------



## JamesM2

Went for a quick (15/20 minute) walk around the neighbourhood around 11:30pm.


----------



## PaulBrown

Just been playing videogames all day. May go to McDonalds for some food soon


----------



## Kalliber

outside ._. in my front lawn and ran back inside


----------



## Haillzz91

Cam1 said:


> Garage to get my car, music store, Thai restaurant for some take-out, work, home.


I just had thai food. Thai food is awesome. Especially Pad Thai.


----------



## Haillzz91

I drove for 4 hours and 30 mins for the first time...to Las Vegas...to see an ex-long term boyfriend/old friend that I haven't seen in 7 years...Wait, that sounds so weird typing it out lol


----------



## The Linux Guy

I went to Church with my Parents, and enjoyed the Christmas Program.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Hospital to visit Dad
Parents place for lunch
Home


----------



## slyfox

Only went to pick up pizza from Little Caesars. Was a really nice day so I should've done more


----------



## idoughnutknow

I've been forcing myself into social situations for the last month... gotta try to improve my anxiety somehow. 

Went to a bar with a friend in the afternoon to watch a sports game, then I did my Christmas shopping into the lateish afternoon followed by meeting up with that friend again for some peppermint tea and a scone


----------



## cocooned

For the first time in months I stayed at home all day, did nothing and absolutely loved it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I drove two hours with my brother just so we could bring my mom flowers for her birthday. Had a nice family dinner and then we drove back and now i'm home. It was a fun trip. Got to talk a lot with my bro, which we hadn't done in a long time.


----------



## PeachSorbet

Went to a cupcake store.


----------



## Haillzz91

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Hospital to visit Dad
> Parents place for lunch
> Home


Hope your dad feels better!


----------



## Haillzz91

cocooned said:


> For the first time in months I stayed at home all day, did nothing and absolutely loved it.


Sometimes it can be a very relaxing thing to do!


----------



## Haillzz91

slyfox said:


> Only went to pick up pizza from Little Caesars. Was a really nice day so I should've done more


Hey, don't "should" on yourself! If you want to go out and do more next time, you will  If not, that's fine too!


----------



## Haillzz91

idoughnutknow said:


> I've been forcing myself into social situations for the last month... gotta try to improve my anxiety somehow.
> 
> Went to a bar with a friend in the afternoon to watch a sports game, then I did my Christmas shopping into the lateish afternoon followed by meeting up with that friend again for some peppermint tea and a scone


Good job pushing yourself into social situations! Seeing your friend twice in one day is a great accomplishment!


----------



## Haillzz91

Scrub-Zero said:


> I drove two hours with my brother just so we could bring my mom flowers for her birthday. Had a nice family dinner and then we drove back and now i'm home. It was a fun trip. Got to talk a lot with my bro, which we hadn't done in a long time.


Aww thats really sweet that you bought your mo flowers! And I'm happy that you got to catch up with your bro!


----------



## Haillzz91

PeachSorbet said:


> Went to a cupcake store.


What kind of cupcake/s did you get??


----------



## slyfox

Haillzz91 said:


> Hey, don't "should" on yourself! If you want to go out and do more next time, you will  If not, that's fine too!


Ok  just felt bad about missing the nice weather. Good idea for a topic btw


----------



## slyfox

Today, I went to Walmart at about 3 am for groceries and some craft supplies. Also had my blood drawn early in the morning


----------



## Haillzz91

slyfox said:


> Ok  just felt bad about missing the nice weather. Good idea for a topic btw


Understandable  And thanks!


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Haillzz91 said:


> Hope your dad feels better!


Thanks! That's very nice of you to say.


----------



## SD92

I went shopping in Booths. Later, I went a 30 minute walk.


----------



## inane

Work and a local produce shop.


----------



## Perkins

I took three trains from San Diego county to LA. So there was a lot of traveling. No social interaction, though.


----------



## BlueDay

It was warm-ish today, so I took a 4 mile walk in the metropark.


----------



## SD92

I went shopping in Sainsbury's. Later, I went a 30 minute walk


----------



## meandernorth

truant said:


> I empty my mailbox at least once a week so my neighbors don't think I'm dead.


That's me quite often. Granted, I barely know my neighbors.


----------



## meandernorth

Yesterday, I went to the Medical Center for an appointment. Today, I did laundry and went next door for pizza. Tomorrow, I have another appointment. Honestly, that's a lot for me. I'm typically closer to hermit status than anything else.


----------



## agaga

I went to work, then came home and went straight to bed because I'm fooking knackered! 

A 30 minute walk out is better than nothing


----------



## Haillzz91

Perkins said:


> I took three trains from San Diego county to LA. So there was a lot of traveling. No social interaction, though.


Wow, you have to take 3 trains?? Didn't know that. I live in LA, but I've only driven to San Diego.


----------



## Haillzz91

BlueDay said:


> It was warm-ish today, so I took a 4 mile walk in the metropark.


Whoa, 4 miles is a long walk! Can't imagine walking that much. Ever heard the song "Walking in LA" that goes "Nobody walks in LA"? Yeah, that's the truth.


----------



## bancho1993

Went to work only to find out my overtime was cancelled.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

I went to work. I also went there yesterday, and I'll be going again tomorrow. Hey, it's what gets me out of the house for 40 hours (more like 50+ with driving time factored in) each week (and it pays the bills too).


----------



## BlueDay

Haillzz91 said:


> Whoa, 4 miles is a long walk! Can't imagine walking that much. Ever heard the song "Walking in LA" that goes "Nobody walks in LA"? Yeah, that's the truth.


lol! Well yeah, I probably wouldn't walk there either! Actually, I've lived across from the metroparks for 3 years and just this summer I started forcing myself to walk! It used to be a 1/2 mile or less and have gradually got up to 4 miles.


----------



## Haillzz91

BlueDay said:


> lol! Well yeah, I probably wouldn't walk there either! Actually, I've lived across from the metroparks for 3 years and just this summer I started forcing myself to walk! It used to be a 1/2 mile or less and have gradually got up to 4 miles.


Well, walking IS very healthy for you, so kudos to you for doing it!


----------



## Quietgirl3

Work and then the bookstore for about 5 minutes until I realized there were other people there so I quickly left and came home.


----------



## ToBeAnnounced

Me and my family picked out our Christmas tree today. That's seriously the only place I've been since Saturday. -_- Fun fact: Where I live you can get an nine foot tree for seven dollars (or for free if you're a terrible person. They don't charge you, but they request a seven dollar donation)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So far to the convenience store across the street for some dish soap & the free daily newspaper


----------



## ocelot81

I went and got the oil changed in my car this morning, and then headed to my local Target store to do what little Christmas shopping I needed to do. It's sunny but cold! Going nowhere the rest of the day until I work tomorrow.


----------



## thetown

School and sleep.


----------



## Freiheit

Work. And let's just say that I'm thrilled I'll be off the next two days.


----------



## shelbster18

Met my mom at Burger King. We ate there then she took me to Walmart. I got some pink and purple jeans. I'm glad I saw them because I wanted some different colored jeans. My mom looked like she was about to cry when I was leaving. I hugged her. At least I gave her gift to her today. I was ready to give it to her.


----------



## inane

Work, then the dollar store.


----------



## aiilov3

I went to work and then to the mall for some Christmas shopping.
Still not finished with all my shopping though!


----------



## thetown

went to school, mcdonalds, then went home. hopefully this doesn't end up being a daily ritual kind of thing. :|


----------



## GangsterOfLove

I went to school, then Swiss Chalet for dinner and then Shoppers Drug Mart.


----------



## CWe

Went outside and slid down our icy driveway


----------



## Haillzz91

Lovecrushed said:


> went to school, mcdonalds, then went home. hopefully this doesn't end up being a daily ritual kind of thing. :|


Doesn't sound like a bad weekday schedule, but if it's a weekend schedule, then I'm sorry to hear that lol


----------



## goku23

shop to get some milk...sigh
shop again because i forgot to buy some seasoning for my chicken (good thing store is 5 mins away from me!)...SIGH
work.........*SIGH!!!!!!*

going home soon...not so much sigh! 
gym...*YES!*


----------



## goku23

tomorrow day off, sleep til i cant sleep no more!
gonna keep my alarm on though...just so i can wake up, look at it, laugh hysterically as i turn it off and go back to sleep!


----------



## Sprocketjam

The shops to buy a £30 turkey. Silly, overpriced turkey.


----------



## equiiaddict

I haven't gone anywhere, but I've also been busy all week so today is my "me" day to play video games, watch movies, etc.


----------



## rosecolored

i went a lot of places. Went to walmart twice, my dad's gf house, a convenience store, amscot and a few other places.


----------



## Jcgrey

I left the house to buy beer. abt 13:00 PST now vaping. In other words I have done ****!


----------



## Haillzz91

equiiaddict said:


> I haven't gone anywhere, but I've also been busy all week so today is my "me" day to play video games, watch movies, etc.


I think a "me" day is sometimes important for good mental health haha It's just when it's 7 "me" days in a row when it gets excessive.


----------



## meandernorth

A few places: checked my PO box, Taco Bell, and the ATM


----------



## shelbster18

Went to my bf's grandmother's so he could give his little brother his gift. His grandmother gave me fifteen dollars and a stocking with candy. I thought that was sweet and thoughtful but she didn't have to do that. I can just use the money for someone else. And we went to his grandfather's brother's place to get carpet for a trailer we'll be moving into. I haven't told my mom about the trailer yet. Not sure if I'm moving in or not. It's not in the best neighborhood because of a few people over there that do drugs but there's one nice woman over there.


----------



## Haillzz91

Sprocketjam said:


> The shops to buy a £30 turkey. Silly, overpriced turkey.


lol Why would you buy such an expensive turkey?


----------



## Haillzz91

conceived sorrow said:


> I haven't been anywhere for over a month


What do you end up doing then?


----------



## TabbyTab

the kitchen


----------



## Haillzz91

I had to stay inside today because I'm sick with a cough and sore throat.


----------



## shelbster18

Family Dollar to get some calamine lotion. It hasn't worked yet. I put it on twice today. I'm putting some on again tomorrow. I hope I'm not breaking out from nerves.


----------



## SouthernTom

To the fridge several times, to the sofa, to the shower, to the toilet at least 3 times. Man I've had a busy day! Time to go to one final place....bed


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I biked in the snow and to visit my sister and nieces. We had fun playing minecraft and do playdoh robots and cakes. I slept over there, had breakfast and then came back home.


----------



## brothersport

Nursing home.
Subways


----------



## BackToThePast

This morning I jumped from my bed onto the cold hardwood flooring below, groggy and confused. Took a short water break and proceeded to venture into the hallway. After what felt like a few seconds I stumbled into the bathroom. Already feeling like a mess, I decided to take a shower. As the hot water pelted against my skin I took a journey inwards to myself. Time slowed down as I came up with my most thoughtful thoughts of the day. After that eye-opening experience I brushed my teeth and traveled down the stairs where awaiting me was my family. They were gathered there as if to celebrate a marathon runner at the finish line. Surely they did, in the form of making me breakfast.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yesterday to the convenience store & to work. Today just to work


----------



## monotonous

pickle barrel, gap


----------



## SilentLyric

today the farthest place I had to go to was the bathroom, and it was just great.


----------



## Altered Course

Band practice.


----------



## Blue Dino

Went xmas shopping with my cousin. We drove 90 miles only for me to buy a pair of shoes, and a dinner at Olive Garden.


----------



## CWe

Walked around in our huge field and kicked down some old trees! Felt so macho


----------



## slyfox

On a ride with the family to see Christmas lights. Not really my thing and wasn't feeling great. Hope I didn't annoy everyone too much


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I want to get out today but have nowhere to go to and no one to go with 
The weather is awesome.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Work. Was supposed to be off but came in to cover for my coworker cause he texted me saying he was still drunk from partying last night


----------



## Nekomata

Nowhere. The only day off per week. Then again, I did go outside to the garage... that was tiresome....


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Did you use toilet paper or wet wipes



SilentLuke said:


> today the farthest place I had to go to was the bathroom, and it was just great.


----------



## Haillzz91

Blue Dino said:


> Went xmas shopping with my cousin. We drove 90 miles only for me to buy a pair of shoes, and a dinner at Olive Garden.


Whoa. Why'd you drive 90 miles to go christmas shopping???


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

No where.


----------



## thisismeyo

work and back home. that's basically the only two places i go


----------



## Blue Dino

Haillzz91 said:


> Whoa. Why'd you drive 90 miles to go christmas shopping???


There is a big outlet mall 45 miles away, thought it would be a great place to finish the xmas shopping checklist. Still no further progress on that checklist as of now. :no Two more days...


----------



## Haillzz91

Blue Dino said:


> There is a big outlet mall 45 miles away, thought it would be a great place to finish the xmas shopping checklist. Still no further progress on that checklist as of now. :no Two more days...


Damn! You're right! I Haven't even started christmas shopping yet. I better get a move on it today! And you too! But it's alright. I'm confident we'll both get it done  ...I don't even know you, but if your anxiety pushes you like it pushes me, I'm sure you'll get it done haha


----------



## KILOBRAVO

out and about the town today, errands and all that. driving. jut as well... its was quite et, but GOD there are some idiot drivers and it makes me roar . LOL


----------



## Haillzz91

KILOBRAVO said:


> out and about the town today, errands and all that. driving. jut as well... its was quite et, but GOD there are some idiot drivers and it makes me roar . LOL


lol tell me about it! Los Angeles is like the city of terrible drivers, so I can totally relate!


----------



## sophiam

nowhere & i am totally okay with that


----------



## 7th.Streeter

I went to work for 4 hrs ^^ today


----------



## Blue Dino

Haillzz91 said:


> Damn! You're right! I Haven't even started christmas shopping yet. I better get a move on it today! And you too! But it's alright. I'm confident we'll both get it done  ...I don't even know you, but if your anxiety pushes you like it pushes me, I'm sure you'll get it done haha


Yay! Cross two gifts off my list. Found a Jenga and a cool lamp, both in near mint condition at my local Goodwill . Good luck with your shopping too.


----------



## millenniumman75

Emergency trip to Kommie-mart....although K-mart does stay open 24 hours this week.

I needed to get new vacuum cleaner belts and filter.


----------



## SilentLyric

1. Dentist
2. Walmart
3. Work

Kind of a terrifying day, but I'm still alive.


----------



## Haillzz91

Blue Dino said:


> Yay! Cross two gifts off my list. Found a Jenga and a cool lamp, both in near mint condition at my local Goodwill . Good luck with your shopping too.


Wow! Nice work! And thanks!


----------



## MCHB

Going up to the skihill in about an hour; first time this year! :boogie


----------



## Aquisse

downstairs


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yesterday I went to work & again today I'll go to work then come home


----------



## Haillzz91

MBwelder said:


> Going up to the skihill in about an hour; first time this year! :boogie


Sounds fun! Hope you have a good time!


----------



## Nekomata

Asda and work. Fun fun~


----------



## Haillzz91

Nekomata said:


> Asda and work. Fun fun~


What's Asda?


----------



## MCHB

Haillzz91 said:


> Sounds fun! Hope you have a good time!


It was foggy and snowing, but it was good to get out of the house! I managed to get 10 runs in which isn't too bad; definitely feeling it in the legs! :boogie


----------



## Crisigv

I went to work today at the mall. And as I left, I laughed at all the people still shopping for gifts.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Pool then fast food restaurant.


----------



## Nekomata

Haillzz91 said:


> What's Asda?


A supermarket. Similar to Walmart in the US.


----------



## Mikko

Haillzz91 said:


> A lot of people with SA seem to have trouble getting out of the house. Let's see who did! Where did you go today?
> 
> Guilty...I only left the house today to take a 30 minute walk in the neighborhood.


Went to the church this morning. Because it's Christmas!
But it was my first time attending the church in Christmas day. I never done that before.
And then I went to supermarket and Pizza Hut with my parents. Never gonna miss 50% discount HOHO


----------



## meandernorth

Morning errands. Walmart re-opened early (nobody was there yet) so I got some shopping done.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yesterday: I visited my neighbour briefly for an Xmas shots
Today: I'll head into work


----------



## Haillzz91

Today, I shall stay home and recover from Christmas haha


----------



## TryingMara

The bank, Rite-Aid and I stopped at Dunkin Donuts for some coffee.


----------



## meandernorth

TryingMara said:


> The bank, Rite-Aid and I stopped at Dunkin Donuts for some coffee.


Dunkin' - Awesome coffee and sugar rush


----------



## TryingMara

shorefog said:


> Dunkin' - Awesome coffee and sugar rush


Usually I favor McDonald's coffee, but lately I've been loving Dunkin's! Couldn't wait to get over there this morning.


----------



## Nekomata

My boyfriend's mother's house, the cinema to watch The Hobbit, and then went home~


----------



## copper

Went to work. Not very many people there today due to people took today off since getting Christmas eve and Christmas off. I had to go in because my supervisor and office mate was out. Had to meet with some of supervisor's clients. I need blow out of there an hour early though. I am all done with paperwork and there was nothing else to do so I left.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Anxiety isn't the only reason why I don't get out. Usually I go to work. On the weekends I go to the Grocery Store and Church.


----------



## inane

Place Vertu Mall, Walmart, Laundromat.


----------



## Haillzz91

Nekomata said:


> My boyfriend's mother's house, the cinema to watch The Hobbit, and then went home~


How was The Hobbit?? I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'll be heading in to work at 5:15pm again tonight


----------



## Nekomata

Haillzz91 said:


> How was The Hobbit?? I haven't seen it yet.


It was good ^^ though this is coming from someone who hasn't read the book xD

Well, I went to work today. It made my cold worse, and now I want to die.


----------



## c4our

Appointment for my Illinois medical marijuana card.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I went to the gas station and to the school to pick up something of mine.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm heading to work in just over an hour


----------



## Haillzz91

c4our said:


> Appointment for my Illinois medical marijuana card.


Oh, nice! Are you using it for health or for fun?


----------



## SouthWest

I went to work for the morning wearing my customer friendly smile. Two days after Christmas a library isn't gonna be busy.


----------



## ImBrittany

I went to the bathroom


----------



## ChickenMcNuggets

My art studio/office.


----------



## Haillzz91

ChickenMcNuggets said:


> My art studio/office.


Are you an artist?


----------



## blue2

Fed some pregnant cows :/


----------



## Haillzz91

blue2 said:


> Fed some pregnant cows :/


What do pregnant cows eat?


----------



## blue2

Haillzz91 said:


> What do pregnant cows eat?


Whatever I give em, silage or hay, maize, wholecrop barley mineral blocks I know what to give em so the calf won't be to big or to small but juuust right :boogie


----------



## Haillzz91

blue2 said:


> Whatever I give em, silage or hay, maize, wholecrop barley mineral blocks I know what to give em so the calf won't be to big or to small but juuust right :boogie


That's cool  Are they your cows or were you feeding someone else's pregnant cows? lol


----------



## blue2

Haillzz91 said:


> That's cool  Are they your cows or were you feeding someone else's pregnant cows? lol


Some are mine but its an older relatives farm atm and I look after the animals, though I've helped out on a few different farms in my life


----------



## RelinquishedHell

To the kitchen and to the shower, then to my bed.


----------



## copper

Didn't go anywhere yesterday. Only thing I did outside the house was snow-blow the driveway.


----------



## ChickenMcNuggets

Haillzz91 said:


> Are you an artist?


Yeah, I'm an artist and copywriter, so I use the office for both things. I'm a painter and printmaker. Too bad they're such solitary pursuits for the most part! I need to get to a lot more arty/literary events over the next year...


----------



## dal user

Not been out today, its way too cold out there.


----------



## copper

Went to Walmart to buy a few things I was out of, then went to Econo Foods to buy a bottle of sour cherry juice concentrate, and then went to a couple of gas stations to buy city trash bags but they were both out of them. Must of been all the waste from wrapping paper thrown away that people bought tons of bags. Never checked with the grocery store up the street where is the third place they sell them due to the lot was being plowed and didn't want to be in their way.


----------



## Nekomata

PC World. Will need to bring my computer there tomorrow though, and maybe my dad will buy me a flat screen tv too as well.


----------



## Haillzz91

ChickenMcNuggets said:


> Yeah, I'm an artist and copywriter, so I use the office for both things. I'm a painter and printmaker. Too bad they're such solitary pursuits for the most part! I need to get to a lot more arty/literary events over the next year...


Oh, very cool. What do you paint and print?


----------



## ChickenMcNuggets

Haillzz91 said:


> Oh, very cool. What do you paint and print?


Landscape was my big thing when I was doing my Fine Art degree, doing photo-etchings, sugar lift etchings, oil paintings on canvas, that kind of thing. I've gravitated towards nudes a bit more recently, and also do more abstracty stuff, and stuff based around image and text. 

I attend life drawing classes when I can, and have even thought of going into the modelling side. Too bad that men aren't in as much demand as women for that kind of thing.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Today I wrote a long blog and added a lot more forum response than usual. :lol It's Sunday, usually I go to Church. Today I stayed home and relaxed. Then I watched some videos with Grandma who lives next door.


----------



## Haillzz91

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Today I wrote a long blog and added a lot more forum response than usual. :lol It's Sunday, usually I go to Church. Today I stayed home and relaxed. Then I watched some videos with Grandma who lives next door.


That's nice  my grandmother lives next door too. What videos did you watch?


----------



## SilentLyric

the mall


----------



## monotonous

little burgundy


----------



## Haillzz91

monotonous said:


> little burgundy


What's that?


----------



## i suck at life

i went to carls jr, then i went to church, then i went to mcdonalds, (i'm such a healthy eater huh) then i went to work, and now im home..safe and sound lol


----------



## Marflaxen

The dentist and the barber.


----------



## Blue Dino

Dropped my SO off at the airport :|. Then went on an hour evening run with my dog.


----------



## Charmeleon

Well, I moved from the couch to the bed then back to the couch and now back to bed. Exciting


----------



## millenniumman75

I went to church. came home, and took a nap


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I work this evening & I may stop by the convenience store for some throat lozenges on the way


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Went to buy a book cause i needed it for the exams.


----------



## Freiheit

Nowhere


----------



## The Linux Guy

Haillzz91 said:


> That's nice  my grandmother lives next door too. What videos did you watch?


Last night this forum gave me an error message. It said your only allowed to post 50 times in 24 hours. That's why I didn't answer this sooner.

Kind of a long story. My zipper on my jacket broke. I found some youtube videos about how to fix zippers. I decided to show them to Grandma. It was the perfect excuse to spend a little time with her.


----------



## Kaloop

I went to a grocery store and walked around a flea market for a while.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Eye Doctor


----------



## scooby

To my GP. Went in for my ankle and wrist injury. Also to go through a car wash, because someone decided to throw a milkshake or a slushie or i don't even know, all over my car. It was actually impressive how they managed to get all over the front, side and back.


----------



## sparkle eyes1321

Work and back home story of my life... And even at work im still by myself


----------



## soulstorm

I went to work. The End.


----------



## LolaViola

I went to the library and the grocery store.


----------



## Crisigv

I went to work on my day off. What a life.


----------



## Haillzz91

Blue Dino said:


> Dropped my SO off at the airport :|. Then went on an hour evening run with my dog.


What's an SO?


----------



## Haillzz91

scooby said:


> To my GP. Went in for my ankle and wrist injury. Also to go through a car wash, because someone decided to throw a milkshake or a slushie or i don't even know, all over my car. It was actually impressive how they managed to get all over the front, side and back.


How did you injure your wrist and ankle?


----------



## Haillzz91

Crisigv said:


> I went to work on my day off. What a life.


Do you not usually have a day off on Monday?


----------



## scooby

Haillzz91 said:


> How did you injure your wrist and ankle?


Originally from poor form and lack of stretching. Then being stupid and working out through the injuries though I was slowly healing. But a couple days ago I went to the beach and a few waves knocked me around and I landed awkwardly on my injured joints and reinjured them pretty bad.


----------



## Blue Dino

Haillzz91 said:


> What's an SO?


Sorry. Its Significant Other, my boyfriend.


----------



## Steve French

Didn't go anywhere today, it's still the school holiday. But I'm about to go on a 3AM exodus. Should be a store or two open yet. I can smell ketchup chips. Been smelling them for hours. And it put my mind on them ketchup chips, and I just have to get some.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I work again today at 4:15pm


----------



## copper

Didn't go to work today due to waking up with sore throat, headache, coughing. Darn bitter cold air. Not much going on at work due to a lot of people are out including my supervisor for the holidays. I get tomorrow and News Year day off too. So hopefully it will give me time to get myself straightened out. Driveway needs to be snow-blowed, but I will try to do it tomorrow when the winds are out of the SW. Easier to blow north up into my yard when the wind is coming out of that direction. Don't get snow blowing back into my face. Suppose to get nastier tomorrow afternoon through tomorrow night with 50 mph wind gusts, lake effect snow, and low visibility due to the blowing snow.


----------



## handsup

Mall, Starbucks, Restaurant etc.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I hung out in the Basement. But I'm doing lots of work done on my Model Airplane.


----------



## Haillzz91

copper said:


> Didn't go to work today due to waking up with sore throat, headache, coughing. Darn bitter cold air. Not much going on at work due to a lot of people are out including my supervisor for the holidays. I get tomorrow and News Year day off too. So hopefully it will give me time to get myself straightened out. Driveway needs to be snow-blowed, but I will try to do it tomorrow when the winds are out of the SW. Easier to blow north up into my yard when the wind is coming out of that direction. Don't get snow blowing back into my face. Suppose to get nastier tomorrow afternoon through tomorrow night with 50 mph wind gusts, lake effect snow, and low visibility due to the blowing snow.


So glad we don't need to snow blow in Los Angeles lol It's like 70 degrees F here.


----------



## Haillzz91

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I hung out in the Basement. But I'm doing lots of work done on my Model Airplane.


That's cool! You should post pix of your model airplanes in an album on the website  I'd love to see them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'll shortly be taking the rent check down & maybe the garbage out too, then it's off to work again at 4:15pm


----------



## mixtape

Ollies Bargain Outlet, Pet Smart, used video shop, and 3 different Targets trying to find a specific item.


----------



## sprinter

Doing a low carb diet so I went to KFC (grilled chicken and coleslaw) and from there Tractor Supply.


----------



## Ckg2011

Wal-Mart 

McDonald's 

Dollar General


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I actually ended up going to the studio to help my neighbour load gear for his gig tonight before heading in to work so slight deviation from the solo work destination for the day/night


----------



## The Linux Guy

Last night I went to Long John Silvers and ate Baked Cod.


----------



## blue2

Picked my sister up from work enjoyed driving through flooded roads :/


----------



## cocooned

Went to the gym, grocery store and panera. chup.


----------



## Altered Course

Farthest I went today was my kitchen. :\


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The usual, to work


----------



## oshuway

downstairs, and back into my room.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I went to Walmart, Came Home, Took on Item back to Walmart, Went to Autozone, Maple City Hobbies, and Then back Home again. It wasn't fun because I have Stomach Problems.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So far I'm at work right now, we'll see what happens later


----------



## inane

Went to McGill University to locate the buildings where my evening classes will be in this week. It was my first time on campus, and it looked like something out of the Middle Ages (and coated with snow)- each building looked like some sort of castle.

Went to Place-des-Arts for a bit of shopping afterwards, then stopped by a small grocery store on the way back to my apartment.

I was going to go to the laundromat after dropping off my things, but it's just way too cold outside. It's supposed to be warmer tomorrow so I'll do it then, along with taking out the trash. I really don't want to go back out -.-


----------



## Chieve

Went to best buy to exchange something, went to a park, checked out this town I never been too, went home, went to the woods for a little now Im sitting in my car procrastinating to volunteer lol


----------



## The Linux Guy

Grocery Store


----------



## Haillzz91

Went out on a date with a guy for brunch and mimosas, talking for 3 hours. I think he's my soulmate lol


----------



## Chieve

i went to volunteer ->home ->gym ->home ->was gonna go see my friend but cancelled while driving because he had to find him mom a gift...->home->friend came by and we went to woods and doc->home


----------



## Grog

Not far it was bloody 45deg cel . 
So to the shed and back was it for me .


----------



## Haillzz91

Chieve said:


> i went to volunteer ->home ->gym ->home ->was gonna go see my friend but cancelled while driving because he had to find him mom a gift...->home->friend came by and we went to woods and doc->home


Sounds like a productive day! Where do you volunteer?


----------



## Chieve

Haillzz91 said:


> Sounds like a productive day! Where do you volunteer?


I volunteer at last chance animal rescue, its similar to save a pet


----------



## The Linux Guy

Went to a Custodian meeting. It was boring.


----------



## Ckg2011

I went to McDonald's for breakfast, the Ohio Valley Mall, inside the mall I went to Sam Goody, I then went to the Highlands Center, I went to Best Buy, Target and Wal-Mart, on the way home I stopped at Burger King for lunch.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Kroger grocery store.
AAA Car Care

Not very exciting.


----------



## Noca

bed, kitchen, washroom many times, gym in basement, computer desk


----------



## sprinter

McDonald's for a southwest grilled chicken salad and then to Lowes.


----------



## Haillzz91

Chieve said:


> I volunteer at last chance animal rescue, its similar to save a pet


Oh, that's nice. I love animals, so I greatly approve of that lol


----------



## Polo1

I haven't gone out yet, but going to chipotle and get some food in like 30min. Maybe later today I'll go to a grovery and book store just to be outdoors. One of my goals is to be outside more.


----------



## michaelwyatt182

I love being outside.
I hate colder months. I start getting depressed when I have to stay boarded up in the house all the time. I got home from work this morning, crashed in bed. I just woke up. I was thinking maybe going and set in the park in an hour or two. Do some reading.


----------



## modusPonens

threw the bins out lol


----------



## knightofdespair

Work


----------



## Chippy D

So far: coffee shop, gym, bank, home.
Later: library, coffee shop, Louis ck show(Wuu!)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To the drugstore across the street for laundry detergent & envelopes. Off to work in a few hours


----------



## brothersport

Doctor's clinic,a hospital, and the deli.


----------



## Haillzz91

Nowhere today, but yesterday, I got to out out to a dive bar with a really hot guy from Ireland  Best of all? No social anxiety!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Just at work now


----------



## The Linux Guy

Bad Weather, School Got Cancelled, Couldn't go to work today. Instead went to the basement and continued to monokote my F4U Corsair, and I visited Grandma.


----------



## Ally

Mucho Burrito for lunch then looked around EB Games, went to the pet store and did food shopping at No Frills


----------



## TabbyTab

School


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Took out the trash & came to work, may head for a quick shot at the bar before heading home tonight


----------



## hazel22

Gym, Pool, Dining hall


----------



## Grog

Fishing . 
Caught me some lunch mmmmm mm


----------



## The Linux Guy

First Baptist Church


----------



## monotonous

victoria's secret


----------



## cocooned

Smokehouse, picked up some cornish hens, then the gym.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I went to the grocery store. There were people all over the damn place. You couldn't move more than two feet in any of the best isles without GETTING STUCK. Shopping carts really need horns. I have no idea what everyone was doing there.


----------



## WinterDave

Spent the day being grilled at the police station....

It seems that a lot of people have gone 'Missing' from the neighborhood of late....

The difference between 'Laughter' and 'Slaughter' is only one consonant....


----------



## Owl-99

I went all the way to the letterbox and back.....I think that is enough excitement for one day.


----------



## slyfox

To get groceries


----------



## Simply

I went to get a haircut, and then to Walmart to buy some snacks :3


----------



## HenDoggy

Wow some of you guys are quite active :clapI went nowhere today.



monotonous said:


> victoria's secret


LOL


----------



## chaosherz

I went to the unemployment office to report on my job search efforts lol. It is always so depressing going in there. Reporting in for my paltry fortnightly payment to continue, as would 800,000 others around the country. 

At least the staff are pretty understanding and don't make you feel worse. I think they know the unemployment situation here is getting worse all the time, so it is understandable why people can't find work, let alone anyone with even the slightest barrier to employment, like me with SA. 

I think I might go get a haircut later...


----------



## Blue Dino

Drove my aunt around for her to go house hunting for the whole day. 
Walked my dog to my aunt's house to pick up her dog. 
Walked my dog and aunt's dog to the dog park to play fetch. 
Walked them back to my aunt's house and ate dinner there. 
Walked my dog into a grocery store on my way back home to pick up some hashbrowns, eggs and hot sauce. 
Walked to someone's front lawn as my dog pooped there without me knowing, before I realized I forgot her poop bag.
We played dumb and hurrily walked home before someone caught us.


----------



## Blue Dino

^^ 
Broke into the house of above poster, who lives two blocks down from me and knocked her unconscious while she's on her computer, to wipe dog poop I saved from when her dog pooped on my front yard on her desk. Now I am typing this on her account.

Now walking back home.


----------



## Haillzz91

I went to the doctor's and got a physical exam, flu shot, tb test, and blood drawn.


----------



## Haillzz91

WillYouStopDave said:


> I went to the grocery store. There were people all over the damn place. You couldn't move more than two feet in any of the best isles without GETTING STUCK. Shopping carts really need horns. I have no idea what everyone was doing there.


I hate market traffic :\


----------



## The Linux Guy

Haillzz91 said:


> I went to the doctor's and got a physical exam, flu shot, tb test, and blood drawn.


Oh that's fun. :lol Wish I could be you. :b


----------



## slyfox

My parents and a Mexican restaurant for carryout


----------



## forgetmylife

downstairs lol


----------



## hazel22

journalism and philosophy class
dining hall
gym 
market


----------



## Haillzz91

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Oh that's fun. :lol Wish I could be you. :b


Right? Who doesn't wanna be stuck with needles all morning lol


----------



## eveningbat

Employment center and supermarket.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work as per usual


----------



## The Linux Guy

Oh I went to wrok.


----------



## HenDoggy

Today I didn't go anywhere. Yesterday I went to the supermarket, Carl's Jr and met a client for work. I was awkward has hell during the conversation


----------



## Haillzz91

Today just started, but yesterday, I went to school, then a yoga class, then shopping to buy yoga pants, and then 2 markets. Was so happy to get home lol


----------



## blue2

Went outside played in the snow with a small mammal :clap


----------



## rachelrachel

I didn t go to school today so i was just stuck in my room lying in bed all day. I am about to go to the dining hall and eat dinner beause i live at a boarding school.


----------



## Sprocketjam

Haillzz91 said:


> lol Why would you buy such an expensive turkey?


All that was left and we needed turkey :blank


----------



## Haillzz91

slyfox said:


> My parents and a Mexican restaurant for carryout


Mexican food's the best.


----------



## Haillzz91

blue2 said:


> Went outside played in the snow with a small mammal :clap


What was the small mammal??


----------



## blue2

Haillzz91 said:


> What was the small mammal??


A calf I know its a week old but now knows my voice and follows me cause I scrape his head and talk to him e'eryday, his mama be's jelly though :/


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed in my room all day


----------



## chibiidol

School.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I went to walgreens drug store to pick up some acne meds and a cuticle remover/pusher (I feel like I should be a girl now :b ) Then I drove to the gas station. After that I drove to the Martins Grocery Store. Then Drove Home. Then I drove Mom to Taco Bell. Then drove back home again.


----------



## T Studdly

Burger King because I was hungry and didn't feel like cooking.


----------



## Blue Dino

Went out for lunch, went for a run, out for dinner, the movie theater, and the front yard for my dog to take a dump.


----------



## JayLee38

I went to the kitchen and back to bed if that counts


----------



## TabbyTab

Macdonalds and the grocery store


----------



## noconfidenceguy

Laundromat, self car wash, and my weekly grocery shopping Still early morning here and already pooped. Was hoping to get out for exercise but I don't see that happening anymore. =/


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Leaving soon for my sister's place. Gonna babysit the little ones for a day. Changing diapers and feeding a newly born. Kind of weird for someone who doesn't even want kids.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

99 cent store


----------



## megsy00

Grocery store, blah!


----------



## CRAZYHeart

I stayed at home like i always do


----------



## Recessive J

Made the long, hard, perilous journey to the kitchen.

I returned safely, holding my treasure in my hand - ramen noodles


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Uni for finals


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Employment centre, had a phone interview, went to the gym, went home


----------



## jlscho03

Work, per the usual. Thought about the park today, though, but my commute is freakishly long and to get to the park, I'd be adding on way too much time. I'll just wait.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work & home


----------



## copper

Work, doctors appointment, then to the feed store to buy a large bag of cat litter, then home.


----------



## Haillzz91

I didn't go anywhere yesterday because I was on Google Hangout practically allll day


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Ikea of all places, to look at the tacky and wacky furniture. I really like this glass door billy bookcase, which i could use to store my shoes when i move in ..and tescos.


----------



## LionNomi

I went to the gym today! 
I have a biology class tonight from 6-9 that I am so scared to go to.
There's alot of people and I don't know how to talk to anyone!


----------



## Jaz49vez

I went for job shadowing and I got the job. I just dong know how I feel about it, I'm feeling very insecure


----------



## slyfox

Psychiatrist


----------



## peacelizard

Work


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So far to organize the bottles for recycling on the balcony & to take out the trash, may go to a jam session later this evening


----------



## uziq

went to class

my friend and I had lunch after


----------



## Haillzz91

Yoga class. Feel so relaxed now


----------



## RubixQ

Went to the park for about an hour.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'll go in to work again today


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm at work right now. Walked over to the bar/restaurant to grab some free papers too. Will stop in the convenience store to use the ATM at some point then head home. Maybe have a drink with a coworker later on, we'll see


----------



## Haillzz91

Went to the pier and arcade


----------



## The Linux Guy

I went to Kohls - bought a new jacket. Officemax, and bought some new toner and an external hard drive that was on clearance.


----------



## 8888

I stayed home, probably should have went out for a bit


----------



## chaosherz

My bedroom, the kitchen and my balcony. Was too hot to go outside (I just went on the balcony briefly to confirm that lol).


----------



## purplepeanuts

I went to the pizza shop! :yay


----------



## JamesM2

The supermarket and a walk around the neighbourhood (at night of course).


----------



## Kevin001

No where


----------



## chaosherz

JamesM2 said:


> The supermarket and a walk around the neighbourhood (at night of course).


I'm curious, do you feel less self-conscious walking around at night? I would feel moreso, because there is less people around, and so if someone does see you, they would notice you. They might think you are a bit suspicious, walking around alone at night, like you are possibly a burglar. But I guess if you live in a big city, I guess it isn't that uncommon for people to be walking around at night. It's just I live in the suburbs, and I basically never see anyone go past my house after dark.


----------



## copper

Store this morning to purchase weekly provisions, and to the gas station to get a can of gas for snowblower.


----------



## sprinter

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I went to Kohls - bought a new jacket. *Officemax,* and bought some new toner and an external hard drive that was on clearance.


I love Officemax, went there today. Their internet wasn't working, didn't bother me as good ole cash still works. Also went to Wegmans, Petco, Petsmart and the mall just to see if it was dying. That particular mall still looks alive.


----------



## JamesM2

chaosherz said:


> I'm curious, do you feel less self-conscious walking around at night? I would feel moreso, because there is less people around, and so if someone does see you, they would notice you. They might think you are a bit suspicious, walking around alone at night, like you are possibly a burglar. But I guess if you live in a big city, I guess it isn't that uncommon for people to be walking around at night. It's just I live in the suburbs, and I basically never see anyone go past my house after dark.


 Yeah I do feel a lot less self-conscious at night. I feel too exposed when out in the glaring sunlight of the day - if someone drives by at night they don't really get as good a chance to see you as they would in broad daylight. When I am out I would prefer to have no one see me at all, but if someone does sees me walking around at night and wonders if I am up to no good I am not too bothered - I would rather be judged for my intentions than for my appearance.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work & home again


----------



## Farideh

I went to work. Then I went to Walgreens because I broke out in hives again and needed zyrtec.


----------



## chaosherz

I went to Macca's coz I had a craving for a burger. Good thing they had drive thru because it has been raining all day and I didn't wanna get out of my car lol.


----------



## Crisigv

Went to work in the morning and it wasn't very busy. Then I went to Walmart. Thankfully it wasn't busy there either because I was feeling the anxiety. And my cashier must have been 10 years old.


----------



## HenDoggy

Went to work related errands and then work  Nothing too spectacular.


----------



## ChrissyQ

To government office to do important errand, work, grocery store, dollar store


----------



## Blue Dino

Had to go in for work, supermarket, an evening dog jog, front/backyard to water plants, and balcony to water my new veggie garden.


----------



## Nick Attwell

Sainsbury (other supermarkets are also available)


----------



## Kevin001

Grocery store


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Usual, to work


----------



## Imbored21

I went to the mechanic to get my car fixed. They said nothing was wrong. Unbelievable.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

-Dollar store to pick up some pens
-Employment centre applied to some jobs, and do some online tests for potential employers, and emailed former employer for work reference
-Hospital for Cognitive Behavioral Therapy group
-Home


----------



## Ckg2011

I went to McDonald's this morning. 

I went to Taco Bell this morning also. 

I went to the Mall and stopped in Game Stop and bought Watch Dogs for PS3. 

I went to C.A. Music and looked at guitars. 

I stopped at Dollar General and got a Gatorade. 

I went to the Marathon gas station and bought some beer.


----------



## blue2

I bought insurance for my old but excellent tractor 
I threw a cv at some dicks with a job
bought a burger at a small place with no big fancy name but excellent food


----------



## Jcgrey

To the store for beer.


----------



## ilylikekanyeloveskanye

work and school


----------



## kageri

The farthest I went today is my kitchen. That was far enough.


----------



## Haillzz91

Went to the market and bought a cake for my mom's birthday


----------



## SilentLyric

to the mall and then wall greens


----------



## zonebox

I went to Tampa for a few hours, although, it was not at all exciting. I spent three hours in my car with my two kids, while waiting for my wife at a doctor's office. I would have like to have stayed for Gasparilla, but unfortunately, we were all too tired for it.

It was still pretty nice though, my kids had a few DVDs to watch, I had my computer to play with.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed at home all day.


----------



## Charmeleon

Dropped off two movies at the red box, overall pretty chill uneventful day today.


----------



## Yer Blues

Long hike with my brother and Zeus.


----------



## TCNY

Kindergarten

To pick up my nephew ofc


----------



## Owl-99

I went to Mygate and back.


----------



## millenniumman75

I actually went for a drive today. In the past, that would have caused me to have panic attacks - aimless driving and what people would think.

Then, I got gasoline to use up my monthly coupon to beat the deadline and then I went shopping....where there were tons of couples. BLECH!

Anyway, when they see me, I nodded or smiled and they returned the favor! Imagine that - me drawing a smile from people.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I went to work (Kroger's), a grocery store. Then went to a marquee to watch American Sniper, then a bookstore (Books-A-Million), and then a gas station (Kroger's gas station). The end.


----------



## Haillzz91

Yer Blues said:


> Long hike with my brother and Zeus.


is Zeus your dog? lol


----------



## Yer Blues

Haillzz91 said:


> is Zeus your dog? lol


Athena wasn't available.  Yes, Zeus is my dog.


----------



## Blue Dino

Dogwalk, baby shower lunch, dogwalk, dinner, hangout at friend's house, home, front yard dogpooping.


----------



## B89

Walked to the city via the park with a friend. We were yelled at by a homeless woman for sitting near her. One thing I remember her saying was, "even famous people get more privacy them me." My friend got angry at her which frustrated me because it displayed his lack of understanding and empathy for people with a mental illness.


----------



## Quirky

Went to my classes, met with a counselor of sorts, and went back to my apartment as soon as I could. Just another uninteresting day, to be honest.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work


----------



## Kilgore Trout

To barber shop


----------



## Haillzz91

I went to a yoga class, the mall (specifically the Lush store), and then I went home and made a youtube video.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed at home like usual.


----------



## KoolKat

I just went to the grocery store and now I'm home. I hope to keep it this way all weekend. Hoping to make some cookies tonight


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Opened shop this morning after closing last night


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Blue Scout

School.


----------



## uziq

nowhere today :^)


----------



## slyfox

Nowhere. Went outside twice but never left the yard


----------



## ChrissyQ

Work, mall, Tim Hortons, Walmart, Chapters


----------



## Haillzz91

went to yoga, my psychiatrist, and filmed a youtube video


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home once again.


----------



## pudding

school. it was the last day of the course & my professor gave us cookies ahhh


----------



## fanatic203

I did good today. I went to my college's career fair. Not that I made any sort of impression that's going to get me a job, but at least I tried. Then later I went to class, and on the way bumped into an old friend!


----------



## ChrissyQ

Work, waterfront, library


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work & then home as per usual


----------



## JustThisGuy

Grocery store where I work. Not to work, but shop. I had surgery and talked with a manager and I'm only on call-in this week, so... Two week until a proper paycheck again.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

For a drive everywhere, in the pouring down rain. <3


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home, cold windy day.


----------



## ShadowUser18

I went to a dance class today, got to bust out my robot =]


----------



## zonebox

I briefly visited Hyrule, but otherwise I was stuck at home most of the day and by the time I could have gone out it was too late


----------



## DarkFairy

After a week of not going to school... I finally went again today... I was kinda sick so maybe not the best idea but I survived... But now back to the safety and comfort of my duvets ^^... Later I'll go watch a movie


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home


----------



## Steinerz

Couldn't go anywhere. Frozen everything.


----------



## blue2

I just drive around my local area there's some pretty cool mountains with snow on top of them near my home I contemplated buying a photographing device to capture those pictures screw the Canadian rockies :/


----------



## hellocalifornia

*school*

I went to school for 6 hours and took 1 test and took notes non-stop in the others. I only left the house because of school.

It was partly cloudy and cold by our standards here 1 block from the beach where I live in Socal. So, that is enough for me to make an excuse to stay inside. But there was school, so I went. Although at school I obsessively think crazy things and anxious things allll day.

Tomorrow it's suppose to be back to normal here. Maybe I'll go to the beach. MAYBE. I've been doing lots of drugs and alcohol lately, that helps me get out of the house.

I am familiar with the 30 minute thing. Sometimes, I just wake up and go run on the beach and come back home never to return out of my place again.



hellocalifornia


----------



## Barakiel

I had a laid-back night class. It was quite a nice break from being in my room actually... I need to get out more.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home once again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Work


----------



## LoneWolf14

Went for a mini road trip into the city. For the most part it was fun.


----------



## Ally

To the mall and then the mail box. Exciting stuff!


----------



## Haillzz91

LoneWolf14 said:


> Went for a mini road trip into the city. For the most part it was fun.


Cool! What'd you do?


----------



## Haillzz91

Corporal Clegg said:


> I had a laid-back night class. It was quite a nice break from being in my room actually... I need to get out more.


What class is it?


----------



## copper

Walked outside to the mail box at the end of the drive and back in the house. Played hookey from work today. Woke up with sore throat, sinus headache. Dang bitter cold weather is raising heck on my sinuses. Have to go in tomorrow since I have to meet with my Supervisor's clients in the afternoon. Wish he would get back from his trip home to Iran.


----------



## Ally

I went to work and then after that got a couple things at Foodland and Shoppers Drug Mart


----------



## slyfox

Arby's and my parents


----------



## Haillzz91

I'm going to have coffee and to the movies with a guy I'm dating today. We're gonna see '71.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home..........


----------



## slyfox

Walmart and my parents' house


----------



## ChrissyQ

Outside!, mall, Target, Sears, pet store, McDonalds, beach, The Gap, Walmart, parents house


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home again.


----------



## Barakiel

Haillzz91 said:


> What class is it?


History and sociology of rock and roll... so not too stressful, unless I'm giving a presentation :no


----------



## Blue Dino

Stayed home most of the day after a migraine and upset stomach when I went home last night. Slept for 13-14 hours. 

Barely forced myself to walk my dog .5mi each way to the grocery store to buy some peppermint tea only to realize they sold out. So I had to settle for some tums and pepto.


----------



## Fat Man

Stayed home, I was suppose to go out to the movies but it snowed all day.


----------



## Haillzz91

Corporal Clegg said:


> History and sociology of rock and roll... so not too stressful, unless I'm giving a presentation :no


that sounds awesome though. I'd love to take that class lol


----------



## Haillzz91

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Stayed home, I was suppose to go out to the movies but it snowed all day.


oh man. what state are you in where it snows and what movie were you gonna see?


----------



## Fat Man

Haillzz91 said:


> oh man. what state are you in where it snows and what movie were you gonna see?


I live in New Jersey, it seems to snow every other day here lol. I was planning on seeing the new Spongebob movie or Focus.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work


----------



## Haillzz91

stayed home today.


----------



## Kevin001

Went to Walmart and Newks (Cafe). I was in and out at both places.


----------



## Haillzz91

I went to my spanish class at 8am this morning and soon I'm going to my psychiatrist.


----------



## KoolKat

French class and grocery store. Now I get to stay home all day!


----------



## Flora20

Just went to school


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work


----------



## copper

Haven't left the house since Monday. I have been ill. Two other coworkers are sick too.


----------



## Ender

Took the dog to the pond to feed my duck, after lunch walked to the mailbox.


----------



## Barakiel

All this snow is gonna keep me in my house for the next few days


----------



## Blue Dino

Work from home, but my mother came over to fight with me over nothing and forced me to ditch my apartment to spend my whole day working from a coffee shop instead. 

Took my dog for a midnight walk and poop.


----------



## Cloudsephiroth

I didn't go anywhere today, but I'm out to eat tomorrow and it'll be the first time I've left the house in two weeks...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Nowhere. Yesterday evening, I went to the grocery store to buy some stuff to make chili. While there, I saw (from a distance) an old man who appeared to be walking much slower than his cart was rolling. This didn't seem right and made it look like the cart was pulling him. :lol


----------



## SD92

I went to the bank, then shopping. After that I went a walk down the canal.


----------



## Haillzz91

Yesterday, I went out with the guy I'm dating for his birthday. We went to a vegan restaurant. Score!


----------



## zonebox

Went to the vet, then to Lowes, then went to the Waffle House, after I went to a cemetery and took a walk, then I went back home, then back to the vet, and back home, and fixed up my sailboat a little bit which is in the side of my yard.

Now I'm on my couch, in my living room, typing a message to a bunch of strangers online...


----------



## Cmasch

zonebox said:


> Went to the vet, then to Lowes, then went to the Waffle House, after I went to a cemetery and took a walk, then I went back home, then back to the vet, and back home, and fixed up my sailboat a little bit which is in the side of my yard.
> 
> Now I'm on my couch, in my living room, typing a message to a bunch of strangers online...


You did more than I do in a week, I've gotta step my game up haha.

I just went to the gas station


----------



## zonebox

Cmasch said:


> You did more than I do in a week, I've gotta step my game up haha.
> 
> I just went to the gas station


Nah, this is rare for me. Usually it is at work, and home.


----------



## Haillzz91

I'm going to my mom's 60th birthday party today. Eek! So many people I won't know >.<


----------



## sad vlad

The weather was really good today. Early spring temperature and sunny, so I took a ride on my bike.


----------



## linkslondon

Can someone on this please tell me how I can post a question?


----------



## zonebox

Went to Office Depot, then went to Burger King, after that we went to an Asian store, then came back home. I would like to go to the park, but have to stay home for now.

Later I would like to take a walk.


----------



## lyssado707

Nowhere. But I hung out with my SAS friend yesterday


----------



## Cmasch

Went to another city to visit my aunt with my sisters. I felt very BLAH but not anxious It went pretty well.


----------



## Kevin001

stayed home


----------



## Haillzz91

lyssado707 said:


> Nowhere. But I hung out with my SAS friend yesterday


Love your cat!  So cute!


----------



## Haillzz91

Cmasch said:


> Went to another city to visit my aunt with my sisters. I felt very BLAH but not anxious It went pretty well.


Happy to hear you weren't anxious! Good job! Are you close to your aunt?


----------



## Cmasch

Haillzz91 said:


> Happy to hear you weren't anxious! Good job! Are you close to your aunt?


Thank you . I live about an hour and a half away. She lives in the second largest city in the state, and I hate driving in big cities. They make me very anxious and annoyed lol.


----------



## Mxx1

Just been home.


----------



## Crisigv

Went to the vet to get some cat food, and then got a latte from Starbucks (thank goodness for the drive thru). It's a shame that's my only reason for leaving the house other than work.


----------



## SofaKing

Crisigv said:


> Went to the vet to get some cat food, and then got a latte from Starbucks (thank goodness for the drive thru). It's a shame that's my only reason for leaving the house other than work.


It's great you're leaving the house, though, for other reasons. Something to keep building on.


----------



## rainynights

Haillzz91 said:


> A lot of people with SA seem to have trouble getting out of the house. Let's see who did! Where did you go today?
> 
> Guilty...I only left the house today to take a 30 minute walk in the neighborhood.


You are absolutely gorgeous.

I left the house to get some fast food. I don't have anxiety unless I want to talk to a beautiful girl like you.


----------



## Cmasch

Went to help an elderly couple my sister cleans for pick up a bed and move it to their house, felt pretty good! They were very nice and appreciative.


----------



## Smallfry

Butchers,chemist,car wash, then picked up sisters dog


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I bought some groceries and went at the church to pick up my box of veggies. They give pretty good stuff for 11$.


----------



## Haillzz91

rainynights said:


> You are absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> I left the house to get some fast food. I don't have anxiety unless I want to talk to a beautiful girl like you.


haha Thank you. I am flattered. :kiss


----------



## wrongguy

I went to Walmart to get food. Had to work up the nerve for about an hour.


----------



## jlscho03

Nowhere, unless the bathroom counts. It rained all day, so I stayed in, even when it finally stopped.  I'll get out tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work


----------



## Steve French

Went to school.

Then I went to the electronics store in the mall and bought a remote for my granny.

Then I crossed over to the book store in the same mall and bought a few books. Tender is the Night, The Sound and the Fury, The Bell Jar, To Kill a Mockingbird, and Breakfast at Tiffany's. The classics were going cheap.

That was the extent of my travels today.


----------



## Blue Dino

Dog park, Radioshack, and Grocery Store.


----------



## slowlyimproving

Went to the park to play with my nephews.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## meandernorth

Appointment, Deli


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So far to the Donair shop & the liquor store, still gotta hit Walmart or London Drugs & potentially the airport too


----------



## Haillzz91

Kevin001 said:


> Stayed home.


lol kevin, you always stay home!


----------



## Liebert

Went to the doctor today for my acne treatment.. he even made a comment about why i'm remaining silent and answering with super short answers. not in an awkward way though, just a depressing dull one. he was even making sure that the cure i was taking wasn't affecting me mentally.. wow. guess i'm too naive or young looking for people to think i'm depressed. i don't actually blame him though.. i'm too dead inside for a 17 years old guy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work so far


----------



## BillDauterive

Haillzz91 said:


> lol kevin, you always stay home!


I don't see what's so funny about that. :|

I know you are cured of SA and that is great, but some folks here such severe levels of it that they will or, or cannot, leave their own home. Let's both offer compassion and understanding instead of "lols" please.


----------



## Haillzz91

BillDauterive said:


> I don't see what's so funny about that. :|
> 
> I know you are cured of SA and that is great, but some folks here such severe levels of it that they will or, or cannot, leave their own home. Let's both offer compassion and understanding instead of "lols" please.


it wasn't a lol like I was laughing at him. It was just a playful lol because he always posts that he stayed home...I don't know. For some reason I thought the repetition of posts about it was funny. I don't see it as mean.


----------



## Kevin001

Haillzz91 said:


> it wasn't a lol like I was laughing at him. It was just a playful lol because he always posts that he stayed home...I don't know. For some reason I thought the repetition of posts about it was funny. I don't see it as mean.


Its all good,lol :squeeze


----------



## Haillzz91

Kevin001 said:


> Its all good,lol :squeeze


awww ok. Good. lol I was starting to feel bad


----------



## Blue Dino

Courthouse, 2.5 mile run with my dog to the dogpark, 3 mile run back home.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Beauty salon.. Decided to treat myself to a facial and have my nails done


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home again.


----------



## ravens

Went out grocery shopping and to the bank.


----------



## zonebox

All over town, going in and out of different people's houses. The usual work day for me, picking up donated furniture, dropping off furniture bought from the store I work at. I even went to a storage shed today.

I know.. I know, exciting.


----------



## meandernorth

Appointment, Laundromat


----------



## llodell88

bank


----------



## music understands me

The fridge. Debating on the grocery store.


----------



## Rex87

Took my uncle to work than got some pizzas. Cutie behind the counter too. Give her the beauty of the day award lol! After that I got cigs and than some beer, unfortunately there were dudes at both of those places so no pretty face to look at


----------



## Liebert

Went out eating lunch at a restaurant with family, it rarely happen as we rarely go out together at all, but when it happen.. it's quite good to be honest.


----------



## Cmasch

Went to an Air and Space museum


----------



## CWe

About to go to my neices birthday party and get my *** kicked by children


----------



## meandernorth

Got a change of scenery w/ a home-cooked meal.


----------



## meepie

I went to the house of the 2nd grader I tutor. Then I went to Sonic, and then I went home. Then I went to my boyfriend's house. Then I went home.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I went to church, and then came home and went too bed.


----------



## HenDoggy

To the mall and Red Lobster.


----------



## Robleye

Got me hair cut.


----------



## GangsterOfLove

One of them brothels in Las Vegas.


----------



## ravens

Went to a golf course with my father to the driving range.


----------



## Barakiel

Dentist's office :afr


----------



## Nekomata

A clothes store (Next) and work <.<;;


----------



## Ckg2011

Bob Evans

Sheetz

Wal-Mart

McDonald's 

Dairy Queen

Bicycle Ride


----------



## Kevin001

stayed home.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

Barnes and Noble


----------



## jlscho03

Just the small neighborhood park, but I left quickly due to there being too many people. Ideally I would have liked to go to the large park (even though it would have been crowded, too) because at least it has the trails and walking would have been nice, but I figure I'll wait a bit before biking out there. I still have to get my bike ready for riding, guess I'll be doing that soon!

The weather is supposed to be perfect all week long here, so _everyone_ that likes the outdoors even a little bit is getting out.


----------



## Haillzz91

I went to yoga class and then to the drug store to buy some make up remover.


----------



## Thanatar18

I went outside... to get a sub and come back, took only maybe 30 minutes.
...I fail...


----------



## Andres124

I was at work earlier, and now I'm at home.


----------



## Amphoteric

To the rooftop terrace of my apartment building to see the northern lights


----------



## Cmasch

Went for a walk. Now that the weather is getting nicer here again, I plan on doing a lot of outdoors stuff!


----------



## villadb

Just went to work today, and will tomorrow too.


----------



## Nekomata

Uh. Work and... a great deal load of back roads in the countryside in the pitch black. xD


----------



## SD92

I went to Sainsbury's and bought some Pasta. After that I went a walk down the canal and saw a Swan.


----------



## jlscho03

vet's office, grocery, park, and bus stop (bus is apparently on holiday schedule, really?) so I wasn't able to make it to the gym  Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work & home as per usual


----------



## Blue Dino

Drove 20 miles round trip to meet with my friend for a 30 minute lunch in the city. 
Doctor's office to pick up my test results. 
Ran with my dog to the dog park and back home. 
Walked my dog to my aunt's house for some stew, and walked back home.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

To the store, then back home and to my bed all day.


----------



## Spindrift

The store and the gym. 

I feel weird when go anywhere but the gym in my workout clothes, I'm not sure why.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Noca

Staples and Canadian tire


----------



## M0rbid

Bathroom


----------



## Crisigv

Went to work for 3 hours and then went out for dinner for 3.5 hours. Lol, my dinner lasted longer than my work (I need a new job). It was nice to have plans on a Saturday though.


----------



## shelbster18

To McDonald's and ate outside.


----------



## P1e2

Had to get out since had a hair appointment, ate lunch alone (feel proud of myself), then had things to get at the store, and walked my dog for a short walk


----------



## blue2

A field


----------



## Haillzz91

I went to see Merchants of Doubt with my boyfriend and we ate vegan food at Veggie Grill.


----------



## Gavroche

I went into nature, photographed some animals and ancient grotesquely captivating trees, saw some bald eagles but couldn't get any good shots, they wouldn't stay still!


----------



## HenDoggy

To the Japanese Buffet, and then Asian supermarket.


----------



## Blue Dino

Ran a half marathon.
Walked my dog.


----------



## Kiwi Chick

Went to work. Went to get sushi on my lunch break. Came home.


----------



## Haillzz91

Gavroche said:


> I went into nature, photographed some animals and ancient grotesquely captivating trees, saw some bald eagles but couldn't get any good shots, they wouldn't stay still!


that sounds like an awesome day!!


----------



## Smallfry

Supermarket, Post Office which thankfully wasn't queuing and then back home


----------



## Kevin001

I went walking in a park.


----------



## sociallydiseased

If I tried to leave my house, I'd either drown or get eaten by sharks.


----------



## Ckg2011

McDonald's. 

Dollar General.


----------



## Haillzz91

Stayed home today, but Russell's coming over for Scrabble and a movie


----------



## Crisigv

I went to the pet store and bought a couple toys and shampoo for my cats. I also got a coffee. Another boring day.


----------



## Nekomata

Work. Nowhere else to go :/


----------



## RiversEdge

Work, then the bank after work, then home.
woo, par-tay


----------



## i suck at life

nowhere


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

After work I went to the park because there was still sunlight out!


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## tea111red

Hell....in my mind.


----------



## HenDoggy

In my mind I went to Belize.


----------



## Blue Dino

-Had a work meeting at a coffee shop, then I stayed there for a few hours to do work.
-Walked to pet store just across to restock on some dog food. 
-Drove home. 
-Walked my dog to my cousin's house.
-Walked my dog with my cousin to my Aunt's house for dinner. 
-Walked dog with my cousin to a nearby bar. 
-Walked dog home.


----------



## HenDoggy

Blue Dino said:


> -Had a work meeting at a coffee shop, then I stayed there for a few hours to do work.
> -Walked to pet store just across to restock on some dog food.
> -Drove home.
> -Walked my dog to my cousin's house.
> -Walked my dog with my cousin to my Aunt's house for dinner.
> -Walked dog with my cousin to a nearby bar.
> -Walked dog home.


I need to get a dog one of these days.. It would give me a reason to venture outside. Plus they are great conversation starters and fun to play with. :yes You sure went to alot of places with your dog today.


----------



## B89

I drank coffee with my dad in the park.


----------



## Blue Dino

HenDoggy said:


> I need to get a dog one of these days.. It would give me a reason to venture outside. Plus they are great conversation starters and fun to play with. :yes You sure went to alot of places with your dog today.


Yeah I usually bring her everywhere to places that are walking distances.

I was kind of depressed when I adopted her, and her presence really helped me a great deal. Despite all of the work, effort and time, they're totally worth it. But I wasn't really busy and don't have much going on in life, so she gave me something to do during the days, thus it worked out. 

Yes, great conversation starters too, especially when you're in the dog park where most dog owners there are super nice for some reason.


----------



## Cmasch

Went and got fitted for a suit for a wedding coming up, and then went out to eat.


----------



## huh

I walked outside to put stuff in the recycling bin. Does that count? :/


----------



## Fat Man

I went to this placed called Golden Corral and it sucked. The food taste like plastic and the place was crowed which made me pretty nervous. The only thing I enjoyed there was the soft serve ice cream.


----------



## HenDoggy

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I went to this placed called Golden Corral and it sucked. The food taste like plastic and the place was crowed which made me pretty nervous. The only thing I enjoyed there was the soft serve ice cream.


Yeah, that buffet place sucks! They have ****ty 1.5 star rating on yelp. Everything tastes like crap everytime I go.



Blue Dino said:


> Yeah I usually bring her everywhere to places that are walking distances.
> 
> I was kind of depressed when I adopted her, and her presence really helped me a great deal. Despite all of the work, effort and time, they're totally worth it. But I wasn't really busy and don't have much going on in life, so she gave me something to do during the days, thus it worked out.
> 
> Yes, great conversation starters too, especially when you're in the dog park where most dog owners there are super nice for some reason.


That's good to hear, I think getting a dog would also help me with my depression. Just having an animal around to look after and play with would certainly get my mind off things. 

We went to go eat at Cheddars. I had the Texas chesse fries and Tuscan chicken sandwich. It was slightly above average but nothing fantastic.


----------



## Haillzz91

Yesterday, i spectated at a mudrun! It was awesome!


----------



## HenDoggy

Haillzz91 said:


> Yesterday, i spectated at a mudrun! It was awesome!


That looks like a blast, but I would never survive that.. I'll probably pass out in the middle of the course. 

I went to a restaurant to eat today..


----------



## Haillzz91

HenDoggy said:


> That looks like a blast, but I would never survive that.. I'll probably pass out in the middle of the course.
> 
> I went to a restaurant to eat today..


It WAS a blast, but I agree! I would probably pass out too! Russell and I felt exhausted just from spectating and running around trying to get good photos and clips! Plus, we had breakfast at 7am and didn't eat lunch until 2pm, so that did not help!

What kind of restaurant did you go to?


----------



## Haillzz91

Blue Dino said:


> -Had a work meeting at a coffee shop, then I stayed there for a few hours to do work.
> -Walked to pet store just across to restock on some dog food.
> -Drove home.
> -Walked my dog to my cousin's house.
> -Walked my dog with my cousin to my Aunt's house for dinner.
> -Walked dog with my cousin to a nearby bar.
> -Walked dog home.


Sounds like a fun day! I love walking, but you've probably heard the song "Nobody walks in LA" it's so true.


----------



## Haillzz91

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I went to this placed called Golden Corral and it sucked. The food taste like plastic and the place was crowed which made me pretty nervous. The only thing I enjoyed there was the soft serve ice cream.


Ew, I can actually imagine that. I had a pb and j sandwich that tasted like plastic once. Not a good taste!


----------



## Haillzz91

I stayed home and filmed this vlog of my pets


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I went to work and back, also took out some trash and a big bag of bottles for recycling, some dumster diver's gold mine


----------



## slyfox

Went to the old place to clean and to wash and dry some clothes(discovered the dryer at the new place doesn't work  ). Should've been done with the old place long ago but having back troubles and was sick for some of March. My parents keep suggesting we get help but I'm embarrassed by the mess and worried important stuff will get tossed out. Doubt anyone else would be as ocd about checking everything. Might have to just load stuff in trash bags and sort it back here.

Paid rent and returned an old phone modem to the cable company. Also went to the grocery store and a fruit market . Wasn't impressed by the fruit market(my first time there), but had decided to check it out because it was near our old home.


----------



## slyfox

Haillzz91 said:


> I stayed home and filmed this vlog of my pets


Cute dogs and cats


----------



## Blue Dino

Haillzz91 said:


> I stayed home and filmed this vlog of my pets


Cool pets. Is Maizie a Jack Russell?

What breed is Brownie btw?


----------



## Haillzz91

slyfox said:


> Went to the old place to clean and to wash and dry some clothes(discovered the dryer at the new place doesn't work  ). Should've been done with the old place long ago but having back troubles and was sick for some of March. My parents keep suggesting we get help but I'm embarrassed by the mess and worried important stuff will get tossed out. Doubt anyone else would be as ocd about checking everything. Might have to just load stuff in trash bags and sort it back here.
> 
> Paid rent and returned an old phone modem to the cable company. Also went to the grocery store and a fruit market . Wasn't impressed by the fruit market(my first time there), but had decided to check it out because it was near our old home.


What's the old place? Did you move recently?


----------



## Batcat

I went for a walk with my dogs this morning. Took some nice pictures of the wildlife at the duck pond


----------



## Haillzz91

Blue Dino said:


> Cool pets. Is Maizie a Jack Russell?
> 
> What breed is Brownie btw?


Thanks! Brownie is Chocolate Lab and Australian Shephard. They told us Maizie was too, but that clearly is not the case lol


----------



## Haillzz91

slyfox said:


> Cute dogs and cats


Thank you, Slyfox!


----------



## Mxx1

I went to the bookstore to buy something i needed, and i was actually able to suggest a book to someone who was there to buy a birthday gift to her daughter. 
Kind of proud of myself.


----------



## slyfox

Haillzz91 said:


> What's the old place? Did you move recently?


Yeah moved but there is still a bunch of stuff at the place I moved from


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To Walmart


----------



## Kevin001

Went get my haircut, school to pick up mom's books, gas station for energy drink, and back home.


----------



## slowlyimproving

Local career center to get my taxes done.


----------



## Seegan

I went with my brother and my dog on a walk after dark.


----------



## roseblood

I went to buy a coffee and then i walked around the farmers market after. After that i took the bus to the gardenwalk to buy an exfoliator but the store wasn't there anymore so i just walked to the sephora at downtown disney. I did absolutely zero work like i was supposed to.


----------



## 3 AM

Target


----------



## altghost

I went to work, where I made someone angry at me because I automatically assumed I had made a mistake, despite the fact that I didnt do a single thing wrong. selfesteemwhat


----------



## Flora20

I went to buy lots of flowers for my spring garden


----------



## Blue Dino

My 6th doctors appointment already this year, wasn't helpful at all.

Ran with my dog to the dog park and back.

Joined my aunt and her bf out for dinner.



Haillzz91 said:


> Thanks! Brownie is Chocolate Lab and Australian Shephard. They told us Maizie was too, but that clearly is not the case lol


Yeah, mixed breeds can be very tricky to tell. Brownie looks like that perfect example of one. Guess Maizie I could see some lab too looking at the vid again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Grocery store
YMCA
Family Fare Gas / Convenience Store
Home

Tonight will be a free coffeehouse with music but that is in the future.


----------



## Haillzz91

Flora20 said:


> I went to buy lots of flowers for my spring garden


what kind of flowers?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work


----------



## lastofthekews

On a country drive


----------



## Flora20

Haillzz91 said:


> what kind of flowers?


I got Freesia, Aster and yellow roses


----------



## slyfox

Took my Mom to church. Wouldn't normally go there myself


----------



## RubixQ

In a moment of insanity I went to the park thinking I would have a run... on probably the sunniest day so far and found it to be full of people :doh


----------



## dontwaitupforme

The beach for an hour or two.. Good weathers back on the rise again.


----------



## Haillzz91

Flora20 said:


> I got Freesia, Aster and yellow roses


ooooo I love freesias!


----------



## Cmasch

Easter get together, was nice seeing family.


----------



## meandernorth

It was a nice quiet day here.


----------



## NadineKite06

We went to lunch at a buffet which I love b/c it's easy with picky toddlers who don't understand wait times, but horrifying with crowds and people moving around everywhere! I would much rather sit in the corner so I can forget they are there than to have to walk through them! I used to hate it but I manage to get in and out now.

Then, we went to the pet store to let DD look at the animals. It was impromptu because it just so happened to be nest door to where we were really going in the first place. 

Which was World Market, to make ourselves grown-up Easter baskets with imported drinks and snacks.

It seems like a lot, but all of these places were on the same block. haha


----------



## NadineKite06

It's worth mentioning that I would never be able to handle going to a buffet if my husband was not with me. He makes me feel just secure enough to do things I could never do alone. <3


----------



## Flora20

Haillzz91 said:


> ooooo I love freesias!


Yeah they smell really nice and they call butterflies too! ^-^


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work as per usual


----------



## HenDoggy

Work related stuff, then went out to eat at some Vietnamese place. I picked the C1 combo. It was alright. I also went to McDonald to get a mocha smoothie.


----------



## SamanthaRose16

I Went to buy bud and drove around with my cousin


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work as per usual and also to the Esso across the way from work for tea


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To the post office


----------



## Darkscale Pyromancer

I went to the cinema and to lunch with a couple of friends  it was nice actually leaving the house for once lol


----------



## mcpon

To Starbucks to use the Internet.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I went to sleep.


----------



## HenDoggy

I went to denny's with my father, and my anxiety went through the roof because the whole place was packed. We had to wait for 5 minutes to get a table  The burger I got was alright though.


----------



## slowlyimproving

Today was boring. Yesterday I hiked looking for fossils. I know, I broke the rules.


----------



## LivingALoop

i didnt take a step outside today heh.


----------



## Cmasch

Sisters house, her and her fiance cooked some steaks and got to hang out with nephew


----------



## Blue Dino

To my now vacant childhood home that I will be moving back into. Moved all of my small stuff, book shelf and majority of my clothes there already. 

Previous tenant also spilled some weird brown liquid on one of the walls, which I had to run to the store to get some cleaning supplies to clean. Took me hours to clean it off.. sorta. 

Took my dog for a run.


----------



## Kind Of

I went to the store for ginger and black licorice, and then I found a sprouting onion in the back of my fridge. I planted it.


----------



## michaljohnson

I did go Church Today and i had some Personal Wishes from Jesus, which i can't share with all of you.​


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I will head to work in a few hours


----------



## Barakiel

My history of rock and roll class, listened to a few presentations on The Moody Blues, Michael Jackson, and Madonna.


----------



## Limmy

the library


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I went to the doctors, and then went to three chemists to try and get my prescription. I'll have to go back tomorrow since none of them had it there.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To the drugstore across the street from out apartment and then to work


----------



## Penguinfan

To school, now I'm back at home and I want to go back to school! So lonely at home. At school I'm happy.


----------



## Chieve

I went to my friends and then target.


----------



## Steve French

Went for a short walk. It was intended to be a long walk, but it was windy as hell, just about blew away, and got dirt in my eyes. Did see a guy getting a ticket from the bylaw officer for parking like an asshat. That was quite humourous.


----------



## inane

Post office, boyfriend's apartment, grocery store.


----------



## seablue4u

Today I went to the beach, subway, hallmark and walgreens. I so wish I could get to the beach more often then I do. It's my happy place.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I went to work and came home as per usual


----------



## Blue Dino

Running with the dog. Then took a detour to a beach to watch the usual sunset. Dog had a blast on the wet muddy sand and gentle crashing one foot high waves.


----------



## Owl-99

I went out and then I came home again. :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To my work to pick up some beer for myself and my dad


----------



## Mxx1

Walked my dog for around 30 min.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home......again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm heading to work shortly, stopping at the conveniece store beforehand


----------



## Drunky

Up the city for the first time in over a year. Wish I didn't now as it was busy, even worse when there's group of kids/teenagers about, I actually went out of way to avoid a group of people walking towards me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Skipped uni and went to a park and ate some ice cream and stuff


----------



## Nekomata

No where~ the only day of the week I can proudly say that.


----------



## monotonous

forever 21


----------



## vienuma

Nowhere, I spent my day inside


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was only out briefly today to help my mom bring up groceries from the car


----------



## Starrii

Walmart.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Nowhere.


----------



## Haillzz91

Just got back from Brazil, seeing my family and friends!


----------



## Fat Man

Went with my mom to pick up cake, flowers, and food for my grandmother's birthday party. It turned out to be a nice little party.


----------



## littlecupcake

Iopcorn went grocery shopping


----------



## zonebox

I went on a sailboat  It was pretty cool, although no sailing was involved.


----------



## Fangirl96

I went to a class in school that i have skipped for 2 weeks because of anxiety. I was sooo nervous but now i'm so happy that i didn't chicken out. I was so close to not go there.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To Walmart & London Drugs, shortly to work to close shop


----------



## eyre

Uhm..does school count ?


----------



## Batcat

Arrived work this morning and found out I didn't need to be there, f***** manager didn't tell me about it. Walked my dogs in the afternoon. Went to my archaeology evening class, I'm glad it's full of old people, less anxiety that way.


----------



## SofaKing

To prison...patient transfer.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## wrongguy

Walmart and the dumpster


----------



## rdrr

work, home


----------



## MCHB

Out in the bush. Ticks are horrible this year!


----------



## MCHB

Picked up and installed a new battery. Guy quoted me on a battery that was like 300 bucks and my exact words, albeit unintentional, were "Holy F***!" Then he quoted me on a cheaper one and things were good, lol. :lol


----------



## copper

Didn't go to work. My knees are killing me. Living in a house with stairs doesn't make matters any better. Need to get my butt to get them xrayed.


----------



## Ckg2011

I went to the doctor this morning and after that I went to McDonald's and got a sweet tea.


----------



## Shari

I had some pho for lunch with my mom .


----------



## Kevin001

Went to see my psychologist and picked up something to eat afterwards.


----------



## andy1984

class, home


----------



## monotonous

tim hortons


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To a jam session at the house of a regular at the shop


----------



## VoM

To the beach in the morning when it was near freezing. I swim in that water, yes... good wake up call.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just went to work and came home as per usual


----------



## anthropy

i have barely left the house in over 4 years.
i am now actually housebound due to an infection ,so have no choice in the matter.


----------



## chinaski

Library and then to the post office to drop off some things I sold.


----------



## Blue Dino

Had to go into the office for work today. 

5 mile run with my dog, and we watched the sunset on the beach after we finished. 

Grocery store to grab some protein shake, soymilk and some radish chips.


----------



## forgetmylife

to cyberspace
and back


----------



## eyre

I went to a arboretum with 3 of my classmates. And i m so tired now >.<


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To the Post Office & then heading to work shortly


----------



## eyre

Psychiatrist+psychiologist 
Both of them


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## burgerchuckie

The moviehouse.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ To the bank
~ To work


----------



## Astrofreak6

slept until 4pm and many hours after went to the supermarket to get some booze xD


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I came to work


----------



## Crisigv

I went to work, then to my grandmother's house for Mother's Day dinner.


----------



## JamesM2

Just for one of my late night walks around the neighbourhood.


----------



## Kevin001

I went to get a haircut and to the grocery store.


----------



## EvonneEzell

School because I have to.


----------



## SD92

I went a walk under the M6 but the river had flooded onto the pavement and I didn't want to get my feet wet, so I had to use the adjacent bridge to walk over the motorway. Then I came across a lake, and started walking back again.


----------



## fowlpf5251

ummm school


----------



## Steinerz

Went to the store. Bought random stuff. Went home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I went to a jam session


----------



## slyfox

Physical therapy for my back
Meijer for a few groceries
Pondarosa afterwards for a take-out buffet box


----------



## HenDoggy

Yesterday went to talk to people for work. Today nowhere.


----------



## booored

rose my bike to the park then to the video store. also forced myself to talk to the cashier.


----------



## HenDoggy

nowhere


----------



## RandomDutchy9001

Almost went to a party today.


----------



## Penguinfan

School, finished up final exams today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I went to work and then came home, may go hang with a friend later on, we'll see


----------



## inane

Just work. Heading out to the seawall in a little bit.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## EvonneEzell

Only to school and work


----------



## 8888

I just went to my doctor. Was going to go out to eat too but had to wait a while for the doctor and got too worn out in the process.


----------



## acinorevlm

The library, then chick fil-a


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Heading to work shortly


----------



## indiscipline

I woke up with a hangover for the first time in a while and spent three hours on a train with an upset kid across the wagon. Awesome.


----------



## SD92

Walked through Catteral. I was just walking past the pub when someone pulled down theier window and said "Hey, lad, can you tell me where the nearest post office is?" I told him it was about two miles away in Garstang, which it is, but then I remembered that the road was closed of due to the whitsuntide procession through the streets.

I'm sure there now someone driving around aimlessly with his fist stuck out of a window shouting "THAT BLOODY IDIOT TOLD ME TO COME UP HERE, I'VE BEEN WAITING 12 HOURS"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work as per usual


----------



## TryingMara

I went to a bbq.


----------



## Dunban

Work, then went to the bank to pay off my student loans...


----------



## Haillzz91

Yesterday, went to pilates, checked out my 1st apartment I'm about to move into, hung out with a friend, then later saw my boyfriend and we went to a comedy show that was really funny, but I had a little too much to drink, so we went to denny's so I could sober up.


----------



## sad vlad

To the kitchen a few times and once to the toilet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work again


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## HenDoggy

working outside, and it was hot as hell.


----------



## starsfire

I went to the end of my driveway where my mail box lives. And finished offf my day by stoping by the living room .


----------



## False Protagonist

Went to work then went straight back home.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

food shopping.


----------



## DJAshton

I went horse riding in the morning, then went straight home and hid in my room all day/evening.


----------



## Furiosa

I went to the cinema and watched Insidious 3 this afternoon. Then this evening I went round my friends for a catch up and we drank champagne and ate Krispy Kreme doughnuts lol


----------



## SD92

I went a walk. A girl left a gate open for me and said "Nice weather for a walk". Of course I embarrassed myself by not saying "thank you" and coldly saying "Yeah it is" and briskly walking off.


----------



## zonebox

Just to work, and home. Went swimming in the pool for a bit, now hanging out in the screened in porch, keeping an eye on my kids while they swim.


----------



## TryingMara

For work, I first went to the office, then I had a few work related meetings in different areas, I went to the gas station, and went to the store to go shopping for clothes. Did a lot of driving.


----------



## Ckg2011

Ohio Valley Mall.

Bicycle ride.


----------



## lifeforrent

I woke up around 10 a.m. and got ready for work. Went to lunch and got new tires put on my truck. Went back to work. Went out to dinner at a crappy diner and now home on SAS.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I went to the record store to look for a certain album I've been wanting on vinyl. Then I went to Starbucks to study calculus.


----------



## Crisigv

Car dealership, and then some shopping at a few places. Thankfully, no anxiety.


----------



## slyfox

Home depot, Walmart, lab to get my blood drawn, and Hot N Now


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home


----------



## IveGotToast

Work, home, went for a walk, home.


----------



## chinaski

post office and stopped for a pizza on my way home


----------



## Haillzz91

pilates, market n boyfriend's place


----------



## eveningbat

There is a cute shop I discovered today.


----------



## CWe

Outside of my house to feed our puppies


----------



## Patsy

Made it out of bed to my computer. That is my feat for today, because i didn't want to get up, cheers.


----------



## SD92

To Booths supermarket. A Walk through the local village. And past Calder Aqueduct, I saw someone and said "Hi" to him when he looked at me.


----------



## Kevin001

I went to 2 appointments.....my counselor and my doctor. Picked up some Chinese food on the way home.


----------



## NE2

Backyard to remove mulch from the lawn


----------



## slyfox

Just to physical therapy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work and home again


----------



## SD92

An evening walk down the canal. I saw a boat full of loud people playing loud music and I worried walking past but they said nothing and nothing bad happened. Then I recorded a video of the woods near the canal. And I managed to record a bird but it kept flying away when I got close.


----------



## EndlessBlu

Two different bookstores. Bought a German-English dictionary.


----------



## NahMean

worked out and then ruined it w/ ice cream (vanilla soft-serve mixed w/ Oreo) at a local business.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## thebigofan

I went outside with a friend.


----------



## lifeforrent

I went shopping, out to eat for lunch, and to the movies alone.


----------



## SD92

I went to Scorton Steam Fair and saw a tug of war.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work and then home as per usual


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## slyfox

Heart specialist
My parents house
Medical supply place
Walked a nature trail with my dad
Fast food place
Grocery store


----------



## Bbpuff

Nowhere, same as yesterday... and the day before that.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Work, Home & out to get Indian food


----------



## SD92

Filmed around my local village in the afternoon. And then, I went for walk out in the evening and saw someone I keep seeing out.


----------



## zonebox

Just to work and home, the backyard for a bit. Nowhere unusual.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Work & home


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home, again.


----------



## Haillzz91

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Work, Home & out to get Indian food


Indian food is delicious!


----------



## Hayman

My father has been off this weekend (he usually works), so I've been out with the parents for the past two days - which is very unusual these days. Yesterday I went to Bury (just north of Manchester) and this lunchtime I was in St Asaph (North Wales). Not doing anything particularly special - just browsing around two different shops, whilst I spent most of the time avoiding getting too close to people. Particularly staff members who tend to jump on you to try and sell you something if you so much as stand still in one place for more than ten seconds...

I have no other weekend plans between now and the end of July. Following on from another planned outing at that time, that'll be it from then until the middle of September... Following on from that, I should be having another outing somewhere in the middle of November (although this particular one isn't certain, yet).

So between now and the end of the year, there's only two, possibly three, weekends where I know I'll be out and about. Other than that, it'll be the usual situation - doing nothing, going nowhere and seeing no one. Compare this to a regular 'normie' who's out not only every single weekend without fail, but several weekday evenings also, it's a very lonely life indeed.


----------



## sheak101

Went to the store.
Had to wait in line. not a fan, not sure where to look.


----------



## Steinerz

I haven't left the house in a few days actually.


----------



## SD92

I went a walk down the Canal and ended up on The Flyde


----------



## JayDivision

Walked to the grocery store and then stopped by this place close to my house called sheetz for the first time to get something for breakfast.


----------



## mashiroskie

I went to a beach on the Pacific in Costa Rica


----------



## Tokztero

Went to Wal-mart.


----------



## saperson

I went to pick up new prescription glasses


----------



## DNO103

Went to work and dropped my friend off at the airport


----------



## slyfox

Have stayed home all day aside from a few walks in the neighborhood


----------



## NE2

The weekly depression support group. It was only me and the organizer


----------



## TryingMara

Work, Dunkin Donuts for coffee, went for a short ride, then had a work meeting at a different location before I went home.


----------



## Haillzz91

Saw Jurassic World with my boyfriend


----------



## Crisigv

I went for a drive. I had today off work and I probably would have killed myself if I stayed home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Off to work shortly


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## slyfox

Nowhere. Might venture out the mailbox later if I'm feeling adventurous


----------



## burgerchuckie

Downtown. I plan on going to the mall tomorrow to make the most of my weekend.


----------



## Blue Dino

Jog with my dog. Then dinner/hangout with a friend. Late night walk with my dog.


----------



## SD92

Yesterday: Went down the canal for 20 minutes then came back to watch Wimbledon. After Wimbledon, I went an hour walk up the hills, I got to a bit with a good view for 20-25 miles, I could vaguely see the sea and Blackpool tower. Walking back, two dogs ran out at me when I walked past a mansion (Public footpath). I had to turn round walk another way back for fear of being bitten.

And today, I just went a walk through the local village and then back again.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## anxious87

A bike ride
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.....again.


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie

I haven't gone out of the house today. I usually don't during the week. I might go somewhere for dinner on Friday.


----------



## iCod

I have Agoraphobia. No leaving the house for me, ever.


----------



## eveningbat

There is a district in the city that lures me a lot and I kind of wonder if that would be a good idea to relocate there - I am toying with that idea for now...


----------



## zonebox

I went to work, drove around the county picking up furniture, and came home.


----------



## Nicole G

Didn't go out today.


----------



## millyxox

Went to brunch with my best friend & walked around downtown. Chill day


----------



## SD92

Went up to the castle. It's ruined so you can't go in it, I just walked on the road near it.


----------



## Nicole G

Met up with a friend at a coffee shop


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

Went to times square to have lunch at a restaurant.


----------



## CWe

In the grass outside my house


----------



## Nicole G

No where yet and so far not planning on going anywhere.


----------



## wonderlandianfaerie

Stayed inside.


----------



## Depressed94

Beat this I have only been away from my house twice in 4 years


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Ckg2011

Dollar General.


----------



## Nicole G

Went over to my moms to get laundry done.


----------



## Kevin001

I went to my doctor's appointment or tried to but it got canceled. I also went in out of a family dollar to get a pack of shavers.


----------



## kageri

Hiking a wildlife management area but it's been so wet this year and that area has so many bodies of water it was a huge marshland and I think I brought a few pounds of it back on my shoes and legs. The dogs were content with the exercise though. Tomorrow is supposed to be over 90F so I plan to go nowhere but i have another wildlife management area in mind that is listed as native grasses and timber. Downside... I have started a container for discovered ticks despite taking a shower and throwing clothes in the wash as soon as I got home.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To the hospital to pick up my brother & then to work


----------



## tngrn

Got a wisdom tooth extracted. It was fun.


----------



## ShadowUser18

Basketball practice!


----------



## HenDoggy

kingsooper


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## zonebox

I went to work, came home, my wife kids and I then drove off to look at a few travel trailers, after that we went to a shop that sells bread cheap. We then drove to a plaza ordered some Chinese food, ate outside sitting on the sidewalk, along the side of a grocery store. I referred to it as urban picnicking, this is my thing now, I'm wondering if it will take off ;p Just imagine it, a family of four sitting on the sidewalk next to the grocery store, sharing a pu pu platter for two? It was genuinely weird, but ah well. We then went in the grocery store, used the sanitize napkins for the grocery carts to clean off the grease, and bought some lunch meats and orange juice.

We then came home, and I have been playing on the computer for about 4 hours or so. 

Tomorrow will not be as fun, I will have to go to work again, my wife has a couple of job interviews so it is mostly just going to be playing on the computer tomorrow. 

I can't express how important it is to go out and do something different from time to time, at least for me. Doing the same thing day in and day out is incredibly depressing after a while. I've been bouncing off the walls all week, just wanting to go out and do something different.

Right now, I am enjoying a glass of OJ.


----------



## quesara

Work, then downtown to meet my gf after work, quick stop at Sephora and a little Italian restaurant, then home, sweet home.


----------



## coeur_brise

Libarry, post office and then to the drugstore.


----------



## SD92

Just walked through the village. Then down the canal in the evening.


----------



## kageri

The farthest I've been today is the bathroom. I read 2 books in 24hrs. I have a stack of 1 more in the series and 2 in a related series.


----------



## a degree of freedom

HenDoggy said:


> kingsooper


King Soopers. Really. Do you live in Colorado then? I don't think they have much presence outside of here.


----------



## Vuldoc

absolutely ****ing nowhere. I just lost a little more of my mind today.


----------



## zonebox

I just home from work, taking off my boots as I type this. I don't think I will go anywhere else today, my wife is out and I got the house to myself.


----------



## JayDivision

Work, Jamaican restaurant owned by one of my co-workers, pharmacy and store.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work and home. Might go to my bros for the night


JayDivision said:


> Work, Jamaican restaurant owned by one of my co-workers, pharmacy and store.


Bring me some beef patties & jerk chicken thanks!


----------



## HenDoggy

senkora said:


> King Soopers. Really. Do you live in Colorado then? I don't think they have much presence outside of here.


I sure do, wow i didn't realize It was only located here. i thought it was nationwide. i guess other states have krogers?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hospital so far


----------



## livetolovetolive

I went to the woods, had a little fire, cooked a chicken breast and some waffles. That sounds made up. It's not.


----------



## Kevin001

To the hospital to get my nerve test done and get my MRI results. I also went to Popeyes drive thru.......well my mom did and I was in the passenger seat.


----------



## quesara

Starbucks, doctor's office, on a hike with my dog, back home.


----------



## quesara

livetolovetolive said:


> I went to the woods, had a little fire, cooked a chicken breast and some waffles. That sounds made up. It's not.


Umm this sounds amazing.


----------



## Fangirl96

Left the house for the first time in like two weeks. I almost didnt do it, but i did it. Went to a small store and bought some food and then i went home. It took 4 hours since i live in narnia. Oh, and i almost got run over by a truck and the bus driver almost drove off a bridge. What a day. This is why i shouldnt leave the house.


----------



## Monkeygirl

Played board games with the SA meetup group.


----------



## HenDoggy

u haul, some vietnamese restaurant.


----------



## Cedric Bolden

Me, my uncle, my aunt, and my grandmother west to the movies to see the recent Mission Impossible movie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yesterday to the hospital, then to kt bros, then to shoppers drug mart & the liquor store


----------



## Credere

I went to grocery store to buy caesar salad. Then I took a 20-minute walk around the neighbourhood.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

From my bro's to home to Tim Hortons to the liquor store to home


----------



## SENNA

I went to the pier and watched the waves, was nice.


----------



## HenDoggy

worked outside for 7 hours then went to buffet.


----------



## Crisigv

Stayed home today, but I was outside for a couple hours.


----------



## meghankira

went to my new workplace to drop off my work permit thing


----------



## harrison

Drove my son down to Uni and then went to the shops for a while.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.....again.


----------



## seeking777

I went to the library and Walmart.


----------



## Crisigv

Went to work


----------



## steviejb

Went to the abandoned Tyneham village with my mum, brother and nephew. An amazingly beautiful place, yet so so eerie, given it was abandoned in 1943 for the army to prepare for the D-Day landings. Amazing little place that I'd recommend to anyone who ends up in the area.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## The Crimson King

I was working on my car but then it started raining. Every time I get a day off it starts to rain, at least lately anyway.


----------



## JayDivision

Walked 6 miles and stopped by the store on my way home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To a jam at a friends and to the studio shortly


----------



## uziq

didn' do nuffin


----------



## Watching

Went to a funeral home and sat in at someone elses funeral. Was pretty neat.


----------



## Dorothy13

Go to work, everyday. Barely talk to my colleagues.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work


----------



## naptime

After work I went for a drink with some coworkers. I first backed out but forced myself to go. There was only four of us and it was the three I'm most comfortable with so that made it much less stressful. I'm not a fan of drinking so I sipped on my Guinness and made it last.. and ate other peoples fries >


----------



## PanchoGordo

To the UPS, then to the USPS, then the market then home and lock the door!


----------



## Crisigv

Went to work


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Kevin001

Went to to see my counselor for a session and picked up some Chick-fil-A on the way home.


----------



## Lostintheshuffle

Just to the store to buy eggs.


----------



## ChocolateSoda

Target. It was thrilling.


----------



## ChocolateSoda

Now I am sitting on my couch drinking beer in hopes of getting rid of the horrible feeling that the damn Buspar I took yesterday gave me.


----------



## Kevin001

Went to a testing center to take an IQ test.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Watching said:


> Went to a funeral home and sat in at someone elses funeral. Was pretty neat.


Next time you should try extorting money of surviving family members of somebody wealthy as the secret mistress.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Sdistant

College.


----------



## Excaliber

Went to Work - Got Gas - Went home


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home....again.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home. 4th straight day.


----------



## dune87

Kevin001 said:


> Stayed home. 4th straight day.


Don't! Vitamin D is good for you.
Oh well. I stayed in the entire weekend. How fun! NOT.

Today I went to recycle. I went to the grocery store. I actually went to two different grocery stores that are 1.5 km apart. I could have bought everything in one, but I just wanted to walk. I also wanted to leave some groceries to a foster home but I was shy to go. I kept them and I'll gather my courage to do it tomorrow. I hope.


----------



## rdrr

Nowheres


----------



## Pongowaffle

dune87 said:


> I also wanted to leave some groceries to a foster home but I was shy to go. I kept them and I'll gather my courage to do it tomorrow. I hope.


I should do this too. I have so many canned goods piling up that I end up not liking, and all of them still several years from expiration.


----------



## SD92

To the supermarket. And then later a walk down the canal and back.


----------



## dune87

Pogowiff said:


> I should do this too. I have so many canned goods piling up that I end up not liking, and all of them still several years from expiration.


Do it :smile2: It feels good!

I found the courage to give the groceries to the foster home. It felt good afterwards. My hands hurt because things were heavy and I walked there. Then I went for more walk at the center. It was nice and hot an d humid. I bought a takeaway juice. It was fun to watch the lady squeeze it. There were other young people around waiting and I somehow felt as if I was hanging out with them. Strangely it was calming. Now I'm back and feel a bit overwhelmed from the people and the heat but mood is allright.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Kevin001

Went to see my therapist and went to a walmart.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

To work and home as per usual


----------



## Cashel

Fuzzy's Taco Shop


----------



## tehuti88

The urologist.

Another treatment failed. :sigh


----------



## lizzy19

walked my dog


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## JustThisGuy

A couple hours ago was yesterday, so...

Today I went to Kroger to get my old job back. It's on its way to becoming a success. Then the Marriot to visit my grandmother. Her rest home had a water leak and all were evacuated to hotels. We got the skinny on what's to happen with the residents. Then Hardee's. Or Carl Jr.'s for those in the west.


----------



## Blue Dino

Car oil change, walmart, ran with dog.


----------



## Haillzz91

I'm going on a date tonight


----------



## griffin1000

Went to the shop today, that's it. Tomorrow I'm meeting my boyfriend in the city and then I'm back at work on Sunday.


----------



## Crisigv

Went to work, what else is new.


----------



## regimes

went to the bank, a local restaurant i like, walmart. tomorrow i've got work.


----------



## JustThisGuy

- Psychiatrist's
- Mein Tin (Chinese restaurant)
- Kroger (Drug test for job)
- Post office
- Walked my long yard twice.


----------



## Fever Dream

To work and that's about it.


----------



## mike91

To work sadly


----------



## flyingMint

Nowhere lol, was gonna go to school but it was only a one hour class (virtually pointless) so I said screw it!


----------



## MCHB

Nowhere! Hooray! 

Come to think of it, that's probably why I've been wired all day...


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## GhostlyWolf

To the frozen forest...


----------



## Xenacat

I went shopping and out to dinner with family.


----------



## Kevin001

I went to a little social group thing and went through a fast food drive thru.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Crisigv

Went to the salon to get my hair cut. I always get anxiety beforehand, because of all the small talk that goes on, but I survived. Then I wandered around the stores nearby before going to work an hour early.


----------



## Kevin001

I went through a fast food drive thru (passenger).


----------



## Scythe

I went to the post office to mail something, all by myself. :smile2:


----------



## i suck at life

work and rite aid


----------



## harrison

Down to the beach then the mall.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home


----------



## RiversBetweenUs

Work


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home, again.


----------



## slyfox

Two different Walmarts, Home depot, two different Petsmarts, 3 other pet shops, Arby's, Wendy's, and my parents' house. Wow , I went to a lot of places today. Most of them were with my parents though.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Got my haircut
~ Went inside a grocery store
~ Went inside a clinic to get insurance stuff taken care off
~ Went through burger king drive thru

Very anxious/tiring day.


----------



## meandernorth

Too much to list. This day needs to conclude.


----------



## Watching

Finished writing a book.


----------



## JohnDoe26

I went to the local grocery. Trying to care less and less about how I'm treated.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Kevin001

Went to my group session and ate out with my mom.


----------



## anxious87

Went to the park, tho I was thinking too much to enjoy the surroundings


----------



## uziq

went to a restaurant with a friend


----------



## My Hearse

To the kitchen, bathroom and back to my room.


----------



## Kevin001

Went to my therapy appointment and got a haircut. I'm so drained.


----------



## Xenacat

Going to a Brazilian Steakhouse for my son's B-Day celebration. Excited!


----------



## zonebox

I drove all around town today for work, I even finished off the day driving around a Walmart scooter that someone drove about a mile to our store. Those things are a lot lighter than they look, I thought it would weigh a ton but they are super light. We loaded it up in our box truck, unloaded it at Walmart, and I drove it a bit to the employees.

Now I am going to stay home, drink some eggnog, and hang with the family.


----------



## uziq

therapy


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## 0blank0

Went last minute Christmas shopping, went to eat where my mother works now at home watching Max and on here.


----------



## SD92

Went Christmas shopping in Lancaster. I got a cheap mobile phone in Vodafone.


----------



## anxious87

The park


----------



## slyfox

Walmart for some groceries, but at about 1 am to avoid people. Still more people than I would've liked, but not much you can do about that during the holidays


----------



## My Hearse

Infinite Isolation said:


> To the kitchen, bathroom and back to my room.


Same.


----------



## Arbre

Walked around my entire town and checked out random stores. Took me over two hours.


----------



## millenniumman75

To my church's Christmas Eve service. We lit candles from the main Advent candle. I didn't know that there are the four Advent candles the first three are purple, and the fourth is pink for the Sunday before Christmas. Then, Christmas Eve is a special white candle signaling the purity of Jesus' birth.


----------



## mike91

Work sadly


----------



## Kevin001

Went see my counselor and came straight back home.


----------



## pinkkawaii

Went to the mall with my best friend.


----------



## Crisigv

Went to a few stores to do some exchanges.


----------



## Findedeux

Went to Panera Bread to hangout with an acquaintance.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

I should probably get out of the house. It's freezing here though but I'd like to go to the bookstore later. It probably won't happen.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Don Aman

I went to Carrabba's as I had some holiday gift cards. I sat at the bar and it smelled like someone forgot to throw the trash out the night before. Drank Cabernet from a dirty glass. The food was worse than I expected it to be. The bar tender, who was skinny, cute and overwhelmed seemed impressed by how much food I was eating.

I went to a green house bar for a cocktail but it was closed. I stopped by a bottle shop/growler bar and had a few beers and sat too close to some dude who complained to his friends about my head being in his way. It seemed much later than it was. I grabbed a mix sixer to take home and tried not to get hit walking along the busy roadway home.

I watched Black Dynamite and and have been listening to old screamo bands I listened to a lot a decade ago (Angel Hair, Antioch Arrow etc.). I need to wake up early tomorrow to watch the world junior championships, though I don't know why I care.


----------



## herk

running at a college trail


----------



## pinkkawaii

To the mall for like the 6th day in a row. The life of a shopaholic.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## confusedtraveller

I went gokarting and for some paint-ball today with people i met using meetup


----------



## ravens

Went with my father to the hospital. Later went out shopping.


----------



## vela

The furthest I went today was the kitchen. I'd like to know who thought putting it on the other side of the house was a good idea!


----------



## Kevin001

I went to my therapy appointment, got some fast food, and emptied the trash outside.


----------



## Srylance

I went to the bookstore to well.. you guessed it! Buy a book!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Same as always, to work


----------



## Kevin001

I went driving in an empty parking lot (practice), Taco Bell, and to the post office.


----------



## Chris444

Went to my therapy appointment...and went to CVS to get my meds lol.


----------



## ravens

Went out to the bank and to the gas station to get cigarettes for my father.


----------



## Cletis

Haillzz91 said:


> I'm going on a date tonight


I'll pick you up at 7:00


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Kevin001

Went out with my mom to eat some Chinese food and we stopped to get some gas.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

I went to the mailbox down the street to get the mail.


----------



## Cletis

Work. Library. Burger King. Home.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Crisigv

Went to work


----------



## Chris444

went to therapy...then did written therapy homework..and more therapy homework. Oh yeah, went to the bank. 
Been listening to music for the rest of the day.


----------



## UnderdogWins

I went to a basketball game. We won!:clap


----------



## Drunky

Went to the cinema on my own, wasn't as bad as I thought but it was pretty empty which is what I was counting on.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Crisigv

Went to the mall with my mom and sister to do some dress shopping for a wedding.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Had a relaxing day. Went to a little lunch spot with a patio on the lake and then went to a nice downtown area (hippie central) during the evening and had some drinks at a bar; played shuffle board and a huge game of jenga.


----------



## Cletis

Work.


----------



## Zosie92

Work office for my return to work meeting. Went and helped run a youth group. Petrol station. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copper

Work. Then stopped off at the grocery store and bought a few things I was out of. Bought a fresher baked pasty for lunch there. The store up the street from my house has good pasties.


----------



## JayDivision

Work

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicole G

Not planning on going anywhere today.


----------



## Ckg2011

Work, Taco Bell and Dollar General.


----------



## Crisigv

oot and aboot


----------



## Kevin001

I went outside to pull my trashcan in from the road and went through a Taco Bell drive through.


----------



## ravens

Went out to the gas station.


----------



## Barakiel

to sleep


----------



## visualkeirockstar

SAS


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home


----------



## Alcadaeus

Walked around the neighborhood and took a few pics with my phone. They were a bit far but I snapped some horses grazing on grass. Strangely I saw a mail woman pull up at the fence and lured a horse with some food closer to her. I imagined she used bread. Then she petted it o.o It's like they knew each other...


----------



## Overdrive

home


----------



## nubly

Went hiking. Had to cut it short because our kid got too tired. Was fun though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nicole G

No where for the past few days, been sick.


----------



## Wanderlust89

I just got off work and am now at Whole Foods Market using their wi-fi and eating chocolate toaster pastries.


----------



## Memory

programming class


----------



## Cletis

Work. Burger King. Library. Home.


----------



## Crisigv

nowhere


----------



## SilkyJay

the bathroom and later on I ventured to the kitchen


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Memory

Oobe said:


> Which language?


C++ I'm a noob at it lol but pretty easy so far.


----------



## Memory

Oobe said:


> Nice! I'm doing C# (.net) at work, so far so good. It's supposed to be easy to go from C++ to C# than the other way around apparently, so good choice


oh cool, good to know! I'll probably give it a try then after mastering C++:nerd:


----------



## Cletis

Work. Dentist (for 2 hours!) Library. Home.


----------



## Kevin001

Chinese buffet and the bank.


----------



## lonerroom

Haillzz91 said:


> A lot of people with SA seem to have trouble getting out of the house. Let's see who did! Where did you go today?
> 
> Guilty...I only left the house today to take a 30 minute walk in the neighborhood.


That is not always true, I leave the house a lot, I go grocery shopping, I am often forced to commute by train or bus or both, today specifically I went to therapy. I had to take the bus then the train then another bus, and I was late because the train was late and slow, and then on the bus after an obnoxious gross couple got on and didn't pay their fare and the driver got mad and stopped a few times, that couple smelled horrible and I lost my appetite for the day


----------



## odetoanoddity

I went out to get my friend her birthday present.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris444

Went to therapy - Was a long drive there and back because of the snow storm today (someone spun out in front of me), Sent a couple emails when I got back, and now I'll have to find some things to do to stay productive. Otherwise, it's wall staring time  lol


----------



## JakdawDetective

Went to town for an hour with my aunt. Other than that just lying about all day. Plan to do the same for the rest of the day.


----------



## Chris444

JakdawDetective said:


> Went to town for an hour with my aunt. Other than that just lying about all day. Plan to do the same for the rest of the day.


hmm, who's this girl?


----------



## slyfox

Walmart at about 2 am. Otherwise nowhere. Might journey to the mailbox tonight


----------



## lost wanderer

other rooms in my house


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Dropped off and picked up my mother at her work, went grocery shopping, picked up chicken wings from Wild Wing.


----------



## Crisigv

the bank, Tim Hortons, and work


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

Haillzz91 said:


> That doesn't depress you at all?


it does for me I'm dying to get out of this damn house..cant wait to find a good job with sa and all that just to have something to do i cant take it any longer!!!


----------



## naes

Went to get prolotherapy done at the hospital and then went to publix and then came home.


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Hardware store, pet store, a park to exercise. 

Jeez, spoken like a true ***** lol


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## slyfox

My parents' house


----------



## Kevin001

Taco Bell.


----------



## Chris444

therapy, stop & shop, home


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Crisigv

Had an eye exam, and went to Best Buy to buy a memory card for my mom's phone.


----------



## Cletis

Work. Home. Library.


----------



## lanzman

Hell and back.


----------



## Kevin001

A lot of places. I practiced driving a little, went check out apartments, to a chinese buffet, and went to Walk On's. It was like a knock off Hooters. The girls wore nice cheerleader outfits but didn't look as good as Hooter's girls. I guess they don't have "standards" for hiring girls. I've been trying to push myself more.


----------



## MCHB

Sport Chek (wanted a pair of moisture wicking pants...wow, that sounded bad!), Tim Hortons and Crappy Tire...then biking in the evening! Trails were a bit slushy tonight; been so warm lately that everything is melting.


----------



## Crisigv

Went to work and then walmart


----------



## rdrr

work/home


----------



## Dark Jewel

Nowhere.


----------



## Kevin001

I went to a dollar store and went pick up some Buffalo Wild Wings.


----------



## Crisigv

I went to the bathroom a couple times.


----------



## andretti

played some ball. went to the horse track with some homies. had to do some gambling , didnt win lol. 
then i took my daughters to the park.


----------



## melancholyxmike

Oh, I'm normally out of the house fairly frequently. If I stay at home I tend to dwell in my thoughts and get depressed. I went over to my aunts house. I went out to McDonald's to eat. I went over to my best friends house. Went for a walk at the park.


----------



## Nicole G

Nowhere yet and not sure if I will go anywhere. If anything maybe to my parent's.


----------



## Arbre

On a walk with my dog and a mall.


----------



## Crisigv

Went to work


----------



## andretti

went to take my daughters to school. then a run around the city. 
then to go buy a battery for my car. then my dad took me to eat. Im in love with this paisa chick that works at this place we go to once in awhile. shes always smiling and staring at me but i dont talk a lick of spanish. its so cute to me that she doesnt talk english. Yummy. love those mexican chicks. i really need to get at her but me not talking spanish is my downfall with that one. 
then went to go hang out with my brother for a bit. we took a cruise to the weed dispensary. then i went to the park to chill with this girl im talking to . 

that was my day and where i went.


----------



## Nicole G

Subway Restaurant to get a BLT sandwich on Italian herb and cheese bread with lettuce, extra pickles and extra light mayo.


----------



## Kevin001

Went walking in a park with my mom and went to a grocery store.


----------



## Boppy

Picked up my first batch of Nardil!!!!!!!!! Stoked!


----------



## Russalka

Work, the mall, McDonald's and Petco. Going to the grocery store shortly


----------



## MCHB

Grocery store! 

...and it just dawned on me that while I bought lunch stuff, I completely neglected to buy something to make for dinner!


----------



## blue2

Went to help build a roof...


----------



## sosassy

gym


----------



## samiisprink

Gym 😄

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Drove to my moms job and picked up pizza ( can get food and **** of her badge- she works at a hospital)


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Y


melancholyxmike said:


> Oh, I'm normally out of the house fairly frequently. If I stay at home I tend to dwell in my thoughts and get depressed. I went over to my aunts house. I went out to McDonald's to eat. I went over to my best friends house. Went for a walk at the park.


Yes, staying in makes more anxious too


----------



## blue2

oh crap 7th streeter is cool ..that is all


----------



## slyfox

Some beach towns. Also visited a pet cemetery. Just learned a couple days ago that it existed in my city.


----------



## Crisigv

No where


----------



## ZombieIcecream

The fridge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slyfox

To see Deadpool
Kroger


----------



## LemonBones

A nice place in my head for a while, externally though nowhere.


----------



## Nicole G

no where yet, woke up about an hour ago


----------



## Kevin001

No where. I might step outside later.


----------



## uziq

from my bed, I went to my computer chair

from there, several trips to the bathroom or kitchen and back


----------



## Arbre

Earlier I went to a restaurant that I've wanted to go to for a while. I only heard good things about it but I didn't really like the food there.


----------



## Kevin001

Went to a grocery store, I wasn't that anxious. Bagger chick was eyeing me. I should of talked to her but I didn't.


----------



## Crisigv

Had an oil change in the morning. Went to the book store after. Didn't stay long, it doesn't interest me much anymore.


----------



## flyingMint

Went to school today, Politics and Psychology. Woo! lol


----------



## Kevin001

To the post office, taco bell, and a grocery store.


----------



## Kevin001

Went walking with my mom, to a grocery store, and Subway.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## rdrr

work home number 1 combo


----------



## Crisigv

work, Tim Hortons, Walmart

I go to Walmart for some shopping to make my nights more interesting, what a loser.


----------



## uziq

uziq said:


> from my bed, I went to my computer chair
> 
> from there, several trips to the bathroom or kitchen and back


WTF I posted this over a week ago? Seems like it was yesterday.

god


----------



## Zatch

Moesies.

"Maybe they won't notice m-"

"WELCOME TO MOE'S"

Every time. <3


----------



## harrison

Went to Grand Indonesia - the biggest and flashiest mall in Jakarta. Then I walked over to Plaza Indonesia - which gives the other one a run for it's money. The wealth of some of the people here is mind-boggling. Bit of a contrast when you smell the water that runs through the drains near the mall though. Jesus.


----------



## zenith 1

I went out for the first time in a while today. It was to buy coke and doritos from the store. Other than going to buy food, I never go out. But hopefully that will be changing this year.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Went to class and got a delicious smoothie afterwards. !


----------



## McFly

Took the dog to the pet store to get her a new harness. It was funny because when she meets new people she flops around and acts like a slippery piglet and rolls on her back hoping for people to pet her belly. The girl that fitted her couldn't stop laughing because she was flopping around the whole time she tried to put the harness on. Also got her a moose antler piece as a chew toy.


----------



## harrison

We had a great day in the Botanical Gardens in Bogor - a smaller city south of Jakarta. So nice to just spend some time together alone. Then we went to the kampung where my girlfriend grew up - it was strange to see where she spent her childhood. Such a different place to where I grew up.

She was so sweet today - going to make it hard for me to go home.


----------



## Saintjax

Good for you! 
Was it a nice day out there? When I venture out on my own I make sure to look up at the buildings. I try to feel a nice breeze on my face and remember that it's pretty much only the crazy old man who sits outside the local cafe who actually looks at me. 
I'm lucky enough to have a school aged child who's my defence against the world. When we're out I have him as my justification for being there.does any of that sound familiar?
That said. There are often times when I can't go to the shops because it's all too much. 
But I go a bit berserk and force myself to volunteer for school things. (Dying inside). But I keep on. 
I understand how hard it is. I love my safety of home. My solitude. 
At 43 I've just returned to study. Doing a counselling degree. I offered to be the guinea pig in the first lecture last week and have myself analysed in front of the whole class. It was physically intense. But I started with "I have social anxiety and depression and this is basically hell for me. Go nuts. I hope your learn from this".
My body didn't stop shaking til i got home- on a bus! As it things couldn't her harder. 
We can do this.


----------



## harrison

Saintjax said:


> Good for you!
> Was it a nice day out there? When I venture out on my own I make sure to look up at the buildings. I try to feel a nice breeze on my face and remember that it's pretty much only the crazy old man who sits outside the local cafe who actually looks at me.
> I'm lucky enough to have a school aged child who's my defence against the world. When we're out I have him as my justification for being there.does any of that sound familiar?
> That said. *There are often times when I can't go to the shops because it's all too much. *
> But I go a bit berserk and force myself to volunteer for school things. (Dying inside). But I keep on.
> I understand how hard it is. I love my safety of home. My solitude.
> *At 43 I've just returned to study. Doing a counselling degree.* I offered to be the guinea pig in the first lecture last week and have myself analysed in front of the whole class. It was physically intense. But I started with "I have social anxiety and depression and this is basically hell for me. Go nuts. I hope your learn from this".
> My body didn't stop shaking til i got home- on a bus! As it things couldn't her harder.
> We can do this.


That sounds very familiar.

You're doing a counselling degree? I've been thinking of going back to do a Masters in that. I have a BA from before in Asian languages.

Which Uni do you go to? You're in Sydney right?


----------



## NerdlySquared

don said:


> We had a great day in the Botanical Gardens in Bogor - a smaller city south of Jakarta. So nice to just spend some time together alone. Then we went to the kampung where my girlfriend grew up - it was strange to see where she spent her childhood. Such a different place to where I grew up.
> 
> She was so sweet today - going to make it hard for me to go home.


That sounds like a great day out with some really neat stuff to see  What could be better than spending it with someone sweet


----------



## harrison

NerdlySquared said:


> That sounds like a great day out with some really neat stuff to see  What could be better than spending it with someone sweet


That's true - she's very different to when I came here a couple of months ago - it's like I've passed some sort of test or something. I haven't been involved with a woman like this for a long time and it's frightening. I don't want to get hurt.

Strange in her kampung - even her mother grew up there. A small little community where everyone is still quite poor. So now when she goes back people try to borrow money from her. She's done very well for herself indeed.

I don't know how or even if this can work - we live in different countries. But she has a daughter that makes her life complicated at the moment - so we'll just see how things work out for the time being. I kept thinking it was over a while ago and she kept on messaging me every day and telling me how much she missed me. She was cute.


----------



## NerdlySquared

don said:


> That's true - she's very different to when I came here a couple of months ago - it's like I've passed some sort of test or something. I haven't been involved with a woman like this for a long time and it's frightening. I don't want to get hurt.
> 
> Strange in her kampung - even her mother grew up there. A small little community where everyone is still quite poor. So now when she goes back people try to borrow money from her. She's done very well for herself indeed.
> 
> I don't know how or even if this can work - we live in different countries. But she has a daughter that makes her life complicated at the moment - so we'll just see how things work out for the time being. I kept thinking it was over a while ago and she kept on messaging me every day and telling me how much she missed me. She was cute.


Anything really worth doing tends to be a bit frightening and there are no guarantees, but there is only one way to truly know isn't there?  It's really fantastic you get to experience a peice of her childhood right there with her. No matter how it ultimately turns out between you, this trip seems so chalk full of great and exciting experiences I'm sure you will remember forever  Try not to let doubts and worries take away from the current moments, there will be time for all that   Enjoy this time and each other to your fullest  :yay


----------



## Zatch

Work!


----------



## Aquila3

Home-School-Home. My life.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## Kevin001

I went eat Chinese food with my mom and uncle. I ate healthy though. Some rice, green beans, bourbon chicken, peppered chicken, salmon, and water.


----------



## Arbre

Went to the movies. Might go for a walk with my dog soon if it isn't too wet and mucky out.


----------



## Kevin001

Went pick up some wing sauce.


----------



## naptime

I went to the bank, then got gas, then the post office, dropped the mail off at my moms, then had to go back to the post office to get a stamp and mail a letter and then went and got a coffee.


----------



## Prissy Longstaff

I went to starbucks and grab some coffee.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnDoe26

Just went out to go get KFC. Helped an old lady out of the door with her cart. Felt nice and got a small boost of confidence.


----------



## steph22

st patricks day event


----------



## LemonBones

Carpet shop.


----------



## Kevin001

Went to Walmart to pick up some groceries.


----------



## zonebox

I started off in my bedroom, moved to the living room, then went to the bathroom and stood in the bathtub, I then went back to the living room. For a while, I was cleaning in the kitchen, and ultimately ended back up in the living room, briefly walking through the dining room.

Yep, it has been an adventurous day here at the zonebox house.


----------



## Crisigv

Went to work


----------



## Arbre

On a walk around the neighbourhood with my dog.


----------



## Phalina

Went out for an hour-long walk in my neighbourhood, then went grocery shopping. Nothing special.


----------



## Kevin001

Subway. Got a turkey and spinach sub (6') with some honey mustard. Oh baked sour cream chips on the side. :laugh:


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Employment centre


----------



## Ckg2011

- Work

- KFC/Taco Bell


----------



## JohnDoe26

Just came home to quickly get Indian food. Faced with two options: face my fear of people or go hungry. I chose food.


----------



## Kevin001

Went eat Chinese with my mom and then went to a grocery store.


----------



## andretti

i havent went anywhere today. drop my kids off at school and thats it. probably going to go get some food and gym tonight of course but thats it.


----------



## TranquilityLane

To the supermarket buying some ****ing milk.


----------



## Farideh

Well I went to work. Then from work I went to Walgreens and bought Zyrtec because I broke out in hives AGAIN. Then I went to the park with my mom. We do our power walks together. lol


----------



## rm123

To bed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ckg2011

Work

Dairy Queen 

Bike Ride

Sub Stop


----------



## chatsnaps

Well I left my bedroom in the morning to get a bagel. Went back into my room. Not too long ago I went back to kitchen to get myself a sandwhich. Now I'm back in my room. Eh, I don't mind being a hermit


----------



## Myr

I went to Target, Saar's Marketplace, Metropolitan Market, and Super Supplements. Was looking for Chia seeds. Emotionally exhausted by the time I got home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I went to work, then to Mark's(the store) then home


----------



## cybernaut

Malaysia and Thailand.


----------



## millenniumman75

I went to my men's group dinner. I hadn't seen those guys in three months!


----------



## Ckg2011

McDonalds

Taco Bell 

Glen Dale

Moundsville

Taco Bell 

Aunts House

Dollar General


----------



## Kevin001

Chick-fil-A


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Percocet Land


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

kilgoretrout said:


> Percocet Land


I've often wondered if you're as awesome as I remember. Happy for you lol


----------



## IzzyWizzy

Just drove my brother to the train station


----------



## Tokztero

The Target store on Showers Rd. in Mountain View, CA.


----------



## baseballdude

I had the day off work (finally). I ventured alone to an Angels preseason baseball game, drove to the West Los Angeles area, went to In-N-Out and hung out at a Starbucks there for a few hours, and then drove home. I like exploring the world by myself, but it would be great if someone (preferably a GF) would tag along with me.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

None of your business! GAW, why are you always hassling me?!!!


----------



## jennyyyxo

I went to class


----------



## Charleyy

I went home. From my home. Basically, I didn't go anywhere.


----------



## Xenacat

I went to work. 8 hour day. Busy day.


----------



## Crisigv

Went to work


----------



## My Hearse

No where but my bed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

No where today. 

Yesterday I went to the British museum. lots of cool stuff there, I went there in 2009 but couldn't remember it really for some reason. 

They have a huge anthropology library too, I didn't go in there and didn't find the entrance, though I'm not sure how public use works there, you probably need a specific reason to be in there not just browsing.  I was in the museum till closing time cause I got there pretty late and there's a lot to see.

I went to Hoxton art gallery before that. They had this small exhibition where they had a 'sustainable living tower' that had edible plants and fish, and a wearable refugee shelter. They also had seeds you could take away in a cup, but it seemed to just be mostly soil.


----------



## Arbre

Went on a walk with my dog down a forest trail for 3 hours.


----------



## tea111red

Stayed in my torture chamber.


----------



## thomasjune

I went to work and now I'm home again. Just like every other day. Life is awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive

Therapist


----------



## Iconclast

tea111red said:


> Stayed in my torture chamber.


Same here. Just stood in my house. I hate it.


----------



## Kevin001

Went to a grocery store, that is about it.


----------



## MsVaslovik

Ummmm.... I went to the Publix to get some groceries, stopped and filled up my gas tank, and then came home to watch tornado videos on YouTube. I briefly considered checking the bar down the street to see if it might be worth a visit, but then quickly dismissed the thought being sure it wasn't this time any more than it has ever been.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Church and outside.


----------



## Kevin001

Went walking with my mom.


----------



## Kevin001

Went get my haircut and went walking at the park.


----------



## uziq

Went to a SSB4 tournament


----------



## thomasjune

I went to work and spend the day with my lovely coworkers. Can't wait to see them again on Monday. Life is awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Therapy, post office, and a store.


----------



## Kevin001

I went to a church service thing, it was nice. I also picked up some food afterwards.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Same as always, I'm at work


----------



## ravens

Went to the gas station.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Changed Churches last week. This is my second week at that Church. Feels better.


----------



## Crisigv

Went to work


----------



## rdrr

nowheres


----------



## GameAddict901

Took my dog for a walk. I was hoping since it was raining there wouldn't be many people. No such luck though.


----------



## Kevin001

I went pick up another gaming license application and dropped off my prescription.


----------



## Kevin001

Went pick up my jacket for work later and stopped by McDonald's.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Went to see my therapist...


----------



## Alkalinity

I haven't gone anywhere but I have to go to college today. I have to walk outside, walk to the bus stop in this sweltering heat, then be bombarded by the bus's freezing cold air conditioning all the while feeling peoples' eyes on me. It's going to be sensory and SA hell.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

To the store...very nice weather today


----------



## Kevin001

No where yet but I might grab something to eat soon and head over to the library later.


----------



## masterof

I went to Railway Station.


----------



## Charmander

Went to town to drop a parcel off at the post office and went grocery shopping. Having Pokemon go on makes things less boring though lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Nowhere yet. I will go for a long bike ride if the rain stops though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So far just to work


----------



## slyfox

Nowhere and it isn't likely to change


----------



## FlowerLover

I stayed home. Got rejected from my 7th job interview also. I got a call receiving the bad news.


----------



## Kevin001

No where yet. I'll be leaving for work in about an hr or so.


----------



## mosura

Checked out the Smithsonian Natural History Museum in DC.

Crowded, but it was pretty great. There was a preserved giant squid in the ocean exhibit. Thing was crazy. >_>


----------



## Steve French

Went to the office, then the jobsite, then went home. It was quite an exciting day.


----------



## Virgo

Walked around a park and town with some people, then went to school. An unusually eventful day for me!


----------



## kilgoretrout

Went to the store to get soap and saw a man taking a dump in the trees.


----------



## bad baby

didn't leave the house today.


----------



## Kevin001

Nowhere yet but I have to leave soon to pick up my jacket/blazer for work and then I have work later.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Went to hell.


----------



## Kevin001

Took my mom out to lunch and then went to Walmart.


----------



## tehuti88

(Yesterday) To Petoskey to get an EEG.

It was gummy and gross. :/

Then I bought a new book about Ojibwa botany at Indian Hills.

And then home to wash the hell out of my hair.


----------



## TryingMara

The vet's office, bank, gas station, mall, Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So far to work. I may pass by my dad's house on my way home though


----------



## AllTheSame

Filled up on gas so I don't have to worry with that tomorrow. To Home Depot to get a tool chest I wanted for my job (which I might get reimbursed for). I need one. I have a leather professional binder but I really need a toolbox for my job also, I've seen too many reps go into stores and have to ask to borrow tools or buy them and I'm not doing that, *** that. I want to get in, have what I need, get the job done and get out. That's the goal, that's how you win at this game. I think that's going to make my job a whole lot easier, also.


----------



## Dissipated

To the gym and store for some fruit,felt relieved when i was back home.


----------



## Lostintheshuffle

To Office Max to look for some computer stuff.


----------



## sad1231234

To another part of the house


----------



## Hayman

Here's my 'schedule' for this week...

*Today?* I got up, got dressed and went to work. This is where I'm currently at whilst I'm typing this. In a few hours I'll be going home and watching YouTube videos all evening.

*Tomorrow?* Ditto.

*Wednesday?* Something completely different than what I normally do. I'm off work and will be heading down to London on a train - meeting up with my brother. I've no idea where we're heading once I arrive at the station. I'll probably be getting there at about 1:40pm ish.

*Thursday?* I know I'll likely be in the Lecester Square / Covent Garden area during the evening but during the day...? I have no idea. Probably the usual sites you see along the River Thames - mixed in with a few pubs.

*Friday?* No idea during the morning but I know I'll be in the area around the train station come lunchtime as my brother is departing on his train about two hours before my one is due...! I'll be returning home mid-afternoon.

*This weekend?* Absolutely no idea as of yet.

*Next week?* Repeat today throughout the week... Back to business as normal... :roll


----------



## cybernaut

Today: Interview+ a sandwich restaurant+starbucks
Tomorrow- On campus to Class-last day of summer school. Praise the gawds.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

No where, but I gotta get out tomorrow to Birmingham City, then to the Polish Deli in West Bromwich.


----------



## slyfox

To Meijer at 2 am to get Crystal Pepsi and a few groceries. Might go out again to get some groceries I should've gotten earlier


----------



## AllTheSame

I got ready for work and went on a sales call to a huuuuge store about 20 minutes from my place this morning. It's my fourth time being there, which is more than any other store I've been to, but it needs a lot of attention. Then went to another store near the old neighborhood where me and my ex used to live (the one that committed suicide). That was tough, just as tough as the last time I did it but I didn't have much choice. I needed to visit the store. I looked at my history and sorted my stores by "longest since last visit" and that one came up first. Figures. I'm gonna have to pay attention, remember that because it's not the first time I've put off going there, I just don't like going to that area, there are way, way too many memories and too many triggers there.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Work. Then walk to a nearby food truck area for lunch. Walk to a Peet's for a coffee run. Back to work. Will go home later and walk the dog.



AllTheSame said:


> Then went to another store near the old neighborhood where me and my ex used to live (the one that committed suicide). That was tough, just as tough as the last time I did it but I didn't have much choice. I needed to visit the store. I looked at my history and sorted my stores by "longest since last visit" and that one came up first. Figures. I'm gonna have to pay attention, remember that because it's not the first time I've put off going there, I just don't like going to that area, there are way, way too many memories and too many triggers there.


Sorry to hear that man. Have a similar case with my first ex, except it was an accident which I wasn't there for. I know the feeling exactly. I passed by the location and few times since and it's a very surreal feeling still.


----------



## AllTheSame

Pogowiff said:


> Work. Then walk to a nearby food truck area for lunch. Walk to a Peet's for a coffee run. Back to work. Will go home later and walk the dog.
> 
> Sorry to hear that man. Have a similar case with my first ex, except it was an accident which I wasn't there for. I know the feeling exactly. I passed by the location and few times since and it's a very surreal feeling still.


Thx. Yeah, it's....strange. I hate to admit this but I was driving all over the ****** face of the earth one day a few weeks ago, and I kind of lost my bearings. I had done five stores in one day and I knew where I was, I just didn't realize I was that close to my old neighborhood. And I went into this store and as I walked in it hit me....like a ton of bricks. The hair on the back of my neck stood up seriously, and I realized I was walking into a store my ex and I used to go into sometimes. I had to turn around and go back to my car. Seriously, just to calm down and get my head together a little bit. It was like you said very surreal. I just couldn't shake that feeling for the rest of the day. It was very upsetting and I was just ****** depressed for the rest of the day. It's strange how physical places can trigger memories, and anxiety like that. Really, really bad anxiety, I actually had a panic attack.

I'm really sorry about your ex. Loss no matter how it happens is just really tough to deal with.


----------



## Lostintheshuffle

To Wegman's to pick up some fresh vegetables and breakfast cereal. Found some soothing lavender lotion I couldn't resist either. Other than that, Ive not left my couch today :/.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pongowaffle

AllTheSame said:


> Thx. Yeah, it's....strange. I hate to admit this but I was driving all over the ****** face of the earth one day a few weeks ago, and I kind of lost my bearings. I had done five stores in one day and I knew where I was, I just didn't realize I was that close to my old neighborhood. And I went into this store and as I walked in it hit me....like a ton of bricks. The hair on the back of my neck stood up seriously, and I realized I was walking into a store my ex and I used to go into sometimes. I had to turn around and go back to my car. Seriously, just to calm down and get my head together a little bit. It was like you said very surreal. I just couldn't shake that feeling for the rest of the day. It was very upsetting and I was just ****** depressed for the rest of the day. It's strange how physical places can trigger memories, and anxiety like that. Really, really bad anxiety, I actually had a panic attack.
> 
> I'm really sorry about your ex. Loss no matter how it happens is just really tough to deal with.


Thanks man. Feel free to talk if you have a bad feelings of that spurning up. I know how you feel.

Yes for me I was forced to go through the location too due to work. I worked as a uber driver for a few summer months. As much as I previously try to avoid going through that spot, I was then force to drive through it as a driver since it would be bad to take a long detour around it. So its bittersweet that our life obligations eventually make us face our fears. I ended up having to drive through that spot repeatedly, each time it got a little easier. A few times I was in a stressful hurry driving to the next pickup and didn't even thought twice about driving through.


----------



## AllTheSame

Pogowiff said:


> Thanks man. Feel free to talk if you have a bad feelings of that spurning up. I know how you feel.
> 
> Yes for me I was forced to go through the location too due to work. I worked as a uber driver for a few summer months. As much as I previously try to avoid going through that spot, I was then force to drive through it as a driver since it would be bad to take a long detour around it. So its bittersweet that our life obligations eventually make us face our fears. I ended up having to drive through that spot repeatedly, each time it got a little easier. A few times I was in a stressful hurry driving to the next pickup and didn't even thought twice about driving through.


Thx, you too man, if you ever need to talk also I'm here. I hope it gets easier for me. I've only been really close to our neighborhood twice. I drove right past the convenience store I used to stop at to get gas a few weeks ago and that was just really tough. I've only been back to our old neighborhood once, when I actually went back inside our house, and I was seriously sedated on Xanax. That was a few weeks after she died, and I had to take my dad with me because I honestly didn't know if I would be in any condition to drive out of there. And. I wasn't.

But thanks for the post maybe if it got easier for you in some ways then it can get easier for me too. I hope so.


----------



## heelsbythebridge

Cafe, work, grocery store, depanneur, home.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Went into the city centre and to one of my local towns.

Done a bit of food shopping in the Polish deli and supermarket.

Bought some nice white sausages, sauerkraut and ready made pasta meals and dumplings

It was busy as hell today.

Everyone had to get off the bus in Handsworth because someone had threw up all over the place.

Everyone pilled onto to the next bus so it was rammed.

This guy decided to rap for the rest of the journey. Not sure if he was rapping his own lyrics or someone elses, but he was pretty good. 

Sat next to this guy in town who looked like he was in his late 50's and had a drink problem. He had a nasty scar over the artery on his left wrist. He was alone.

I saw so many people out and about today with friends and partners, and I just don't know why I'm still alone and keep putting up with this ****, and don't try to interact with people more.

I look at people and what they have, and think maybe I could have that. That in some ways I'm better than them, and I'm not a bad guy, but I've got some horrible ****ed up avoidance **** going on.

I saw some horribly ****ed up people too, and it's just a ****ing tragedy the state some people are in, and there's not a damn thing they can do about it.


----------



## TheWarrior

Just walked around the city. I like just being outside.
The bad part is leaving the house and saying hi to my neighbours, I know they're thinking something like "look that guy who rarely shows up".


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

JacktheNewOne said:


> Just walked around the city. I like just being outside.
> The bad part is leaving the house and saying hi to my neighbours, I know they're thinking something like "look that guy who rarely shows up".


I had the opposite and saw my neighbour when I got back.

I said "alright" and nodded.

That's as far as I've ever gone with any of them.

Don't think they take any notice or give me a second thought tbh.


----------



## Crisigv

Home


----------



## Lonelyguy111

I went about 3 miles down the street to pick up a PC that had been repaired. No kidding about not leaving home. The older I get the more I stay at home. I think I nearly have full blown agoraphobia along with AvPD / SA. <SIGH> I want a new nervous system.


----------



## EmyMax

Work, jogging and fish market to buy some fresh fish.
Now that the summer is ending I enjoy being outside very much.


----------



## Greys0n

to work


----------



## SouthWest

I went with my sister, nephew and niece (and her boyfriend) to somewhere called Paradise Park. It has birds from all over the world and a children's play area where my nephew spent most of the day.

I enjoyed myself when I had the chance to walk around alone and at my own pace. Of course, to leave we had to pass through an expensive gift shop.


----------



## Lostintheshuffle

ventured out to the grocery to pick up some mild food for my stomach troubles, I believe it's called the BRAT diet. banana, rice, applesauce and toast. got some chicken broth as well. I'd give anything to just be able to eat a burger or something. blehh.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Lostintheshuffle said:


> ventured out to the grocery to pick up some mild food for my stomach troubles, I believe it's called the BRAT diet. banana, rice, applesauce and toast. got some chicken broth as well. I'd give anything to just be able to eat a burger or something. blehh.


You're going to have to spend the day in the toilet eating those Sriracha seaweed snacks. :b

Today I've been no where, and I'm already starting to feel agitated.

And the weather's gotta turn ti **** after tomorrow.

Pretty much wasted my whole summer when I should have been out backpacking A LOT.

Why do I do this to myself?

Because I'm mad, that's why.


----------



## Evo1114

Work. Therapist (to take a test). Back to work.


----------



## TheWarrior

Brum Hiker said:


> I had the opposite and saw my neighbour when I got back.
> 
> I said "alright" and nodded.
> 
> That's as far as I've ever gone with any of them.
> 
> Don't think they take any notice or give me a second thought tbh.


Yeah I don't like leaving and coming back, because they can see me.
My neighbourhood is made of very outgoing people and they all know each other very well, and I feel like the black sheep.


----------



## Lostintheshuffle

Made an emergency visit to the dentist to investigate a very fine crack I discovered on one of my front teeth. Great. Isn't it lovely how this sort of thing always occurs when you do not have insurance. UGH


----------



## sparklygreenkitty

Lostintheshuffle said:


> Made an emergency visit to the dentist to investigate a very fine crack I discovered on one of my front teeth. Great. Isn't it lovely how this sort of thing always occurs when you do not have insurance. UGH


I feel for you. There was a time when I went without dental insurance for YEARS. When I was finally able to visit my old dentist, I needed a root canal and an extraction, all of which took me about a year to get to because of the tiny cavities that had formed during that time. All that despite flossing and brushing. :crying: I hope things get better for you, and that this doesn't cost too much in the long run.

I went back to Target to exchange a wireless keyboard. Turns out my Alienware laptop doesn't respond well to Bluetooth devices despite the fact that there is an option for Bluetooth. Even updated the drivers, but everything was "up to date."

So I got another Logitech keyboard. Wireless, compact, and with a built-in touchpad. The only downside is that the right shift key, which I use more than the left one, is smaller and positioned further than my pinky is used to stretching. I'll have to train my pinky to stretch further or use the left shift key.


----------



## CWe

Stayed at my sisters house


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So far to the liquor store and then to a convenience store


----------



## Lostintheshuffle

sparklygreenkitty said:


> I feel for you. There was a time when I went without dental insurance for YEARS. When I was finally able to visit my old dentist, I needed a root canal and an extraction, all of which took me about a year to get to because of the tiny cavities that had formed during that time. All that despite flossing and brushing. :crying: I hope things get better for you, and that this doesn't cost too much in the long run.
> 
> I went back to Target to exchange a wireless keyboard. Turns out my Alienware laptop doesn't respond well to Bluetooth devices despite the fact that there is an option for Bluetooth. Even updated the drivers, but everything was "up to date."
> 
> So I got another Logitech keyboard. Wireless, compact, and with a built-in touchpad. The only downside is that the right shift key, which I use more than the left one, is smaller and positioned further than my pinky is used to stretching. I'll have to train my pinky to stretch further or use the left shift key.


Thank you


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

Went into town to get the train into the city. Had a quarter pounder and fries and McD's, then went into china town for some snacks.

Got back to town and picked up some ice cream from the supermarket, then walked home.


----------



## fobia

Went to work and then after work to training in the gym. Got home and in the evening went swimming with my dog.


----------



## tehuti88

To the doctor to set up another in an endless chain of appointments :roll , then to the Chinese buffet.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed home. I remember when staying home all day used to be the norm for me.....crazy.


----------



## Lawrencepa

Went to pick up a few things from the shops, fed my sisters cats. Also got invited out by a girl I only just started speaking to but I refused


----------



## Kevin001

Went to Taco Bell


----------



## TianaD

To the Dr


----------



## sometimeslonely

Literally no where  but at least I worked out


----------



## thomasjune

Went to the car wash and then grocery shopping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Nowhere yet but I'll be leaving for work soon.


----------



## spong007

nowhere last time i went out was to get a hair cut last week


----------



## Cascades

Doctors and grocery shopping. Bad anxiety but managed to knock them out today so Im happy with that.


----------



## Trooper

Went out to the shop (singular) to pay a bill and pick up a few essentials. Didn't go too bad considering I haven't been out for just over four days.


----------



## kivi

I went to a workshop which is on the other side of the city. I bought different kinds of paper, cardboard, utility knives, rulers...etc. They were more expensive and heavier than what I thought before. I also carried two 5 liters of water to my room (it's too much for me) and with all of these shopping, my hands are shaking now because of tiredness. I have drawing related lessons tomorrow so I hope I'll be vigorous.


----------



## truant

Went to get my provincial ID. Which I need in order to open a bank account. Which I discovered today when I called. Also went to the store and spent way more money than I should have on things I don't ordinarily buy. Like biotin supplements. Because I have every single symptom of B7 deficiency. :laugh:


----------



## SD92

First I woke in Stockport and then got the train to Manchester Picadilly. But the train to Lancaster was just leaving when I arrived on the platform, so I had to wait an hour for the next one. And then I got got the bus to Garstang.


----------



## AllTheSame

Did a bunch of stores today, getting ready for an audit. All of them were within five miles of my house....my boss set up the route for the audit to be right where I live, which is nice. I came home for lunch. No traffic. Was an easy day.


----------



## MusicDays8

I didn't have work today but I did go on a walk today. I usually don't go anywhere on my days off. But when I do leave, I do feel proud of myself. Usually I don't like to go anywhere when I don't have to work. It is like I can't seem to move on my days off.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I journeyed to a flea market, engaged in small talk with a few sellers and purchased some nice items (The Amityville Horror remake and a delightful soap set.) I was going to attend a grand sketching event at a park later , but realized that I had to walk ten blocks after getting off the bus, fml. My legs already feel like noodles from walking to the flea market..


----------



## Dreaming1111

The park and the grocery store.


----------



## zonebox

I picked up my family in the next town over, went to the grocery store, then came home. I live a life of perpetual excitement!


----------



## SplendidBob

Tesco


----------



## Crisigv

Upstairs, downstairs


----------



## Red October

Just to work


----------



## vela

Living room, bathroom, and kitchen. It's been an exiting day of traveling.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Lol. 

I went pickup my jacket for work later.


----------



## Nonsensical

I went to the dentist it wasn't so bad but half of my face is still numb


----------



## In The Shade

Went to get my hair cut, that was about it for today.


----------



## doe deer

went to uni. and tomorrow will be even worse, i have classes non stop since 8am until 4pm. i don't know how i'll survive.


----------



## Merkurial

Nowhere, I was all day at home :grin2:


----------



## Yep1122

Library and McDonalds...

And I did it...

...all by myself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Virgo

I went to the doctor's office because I am sick.


----------



## Trooper

Went to my therapy session. And managed the journey there and back better than I have ever done. I feel good.


----------



## Hayman

Today? I'm stuck in work, as usual. Due to the time of year, I'm having to get up in the dark and I’m getting home as the sun is starting to set. Give it another month and I will be living the life of a mole during the week – not actually seeing any daylight at all. 

As for this weekend? I haven't got a clue. The same old story, I suspect… I'll leave the house to go for my walks over both days and that'll be about it. Blink and I'll miss my two days off the daily grind.


----------



## ironjellyfish

To get some bananas from the supermarket and ate five in a row.


----------



## 552569

At school currently and go to work later. It's raining outside and I just want to stay at home and pack and then cuddle up and watch netflix with hot chocolate :cry


----------



## Tokztero

Santa Clara, CA


----------



## Trooper

I have actually been planning over the past few days to challenge myself out for a walk on my own to the huge local Greenwich park (I have not gone out for the past five days), to maybe take a walk round it, feed the birds, sit and take in the views, maybe some pictures too (which would have been the first time for me doing something like this all on my own, ever), but I chickened out at the last minute. 

I did have some very valid reasons for doing so though. It was too late in the day (kids coming out of school, and the noise and chaos they cause, which I hate at the best of times). I never had anything to feed the birds with (need to purchase some nuts, seeds etc), and it would have been dark by the time I would have been making my return journey (which I find the most intimidating time of day). So maybe I'll try again tomorrow, just a lot earlier in the day this time.

What I did actually do instead, was spend an hour or so walking around the local shops (and feeling a lot more comfortable doing so than I normally do when doing this), even though it was a lot busier than when I've gone before. I actually picked up some bargains on my regular purchases, deodorant, mouthwash, razors etc (E.g 2 for 1) while I was there too. So it turned out a lot better than I expected, in every way.

Just need to tackle the park tomorrow... :eek


----------



## duvalsi

Went to work today. First day in a new department and everyone was nice. Even went to go get food at a potluck they were having and didn't freak out. 

Yesterday I went grocery shopping by myself since my dad is out of the country and it wasn't so bad since my hyperhidrosis med thankfully worked and I didn't sweat like a pig going to slaughter. I almost opted for home delivery but I like to choose stuff myself.


----------



## Dreaming1111

The park down the road. Lots of people out and about


----------



## Kevin001

Nowhere yet but its my off day so.


----------



## Riff Raff

Yesterday I went to the Beach and did have a great time. 
There were moments when I had thoughts that people were staring at me and thinking I am weird > but I just worked through that and went and had a great time anyway. I laid in the sun. I went in the ocean a couple times and it was very nice!! very very nice 

later on yesterday I went to a Sports bar and had 2 beers and also had a burger to eat at the bar. 
Again there were moments when I wonder if people are thinking bad thoughts about me > or maybe talking bad about me... 
But again I just pushed through that and enjoyed myself and had a good time
In fact I chatted with the waitress/bartender and we had a good chat and I even asked her if she would take a picture with me and 
she did. 

I have the pic here. this was taken yesterday. I had a lot of fun 

I used to be paranoid when I went into public places.. recently I have been improving an just go and have a fun time 
and I do my best to control anxiety and any bad thoughts. 
So things are getting better for me socially.


----------



## twitchy666

*gym*

no talking

same as supermarket


----------



## Kevin001

Got my haircut and picked up some meds.


----------



## Kevin001

Riff Raff said:


> Yesterday I went to the Beach and did have a great time.
> There were moments when I had thoughts that people were staring at me and thinking I am weird > but I just worked through that and went and had a great time anyway. I laid in the sun. I went in the ocean a couple times and it was very nice!! very very nice
> 
> later on yesterday I went to a Sports bar and had 2 beers and also had a burger to eat at the bar.
> Again there were moments when I wonder if people are thinking bad thoughts about me > or maybe talking bad about me...
> But again I just pushed through that and enjoyed myself and had a good time
> In fact I chatted with the waitress/bartender and we had a good chat and I even asked her if she would take a picture with me and
> she did.
> 
> I have the pic here. this was taken yesterday. I had a lot of fun
> 
> I used to be paranoid when I went into public places.. recently I have been improving an just go and have a fun time
> and I do my best to control anxiety and any bad thoughts.
> So things are getting better for me socially.


Just now seeing this congrats bro, I know it took a lot of courage to get that pic. Keep improving.


----------



## Riff Raff

today > I took a long bike ride to find a Pawn shop and I pawned an acoustic Guitar that I used to own. 
I didn't get that much money for it... because that is the way things go in Pawn shops 

You can go out and buy things for many hundreds of dollars and then when you go to sell it they give you tiny little bit of money for it. But I did not use the guitar anymore and I needed some extra money help me through this month so I did what I did. 
anyway that was my outside adventure. 

I wish everybody the best in life


----------



## Wanderlust26

I went shopping because of the big sales but came home empty handed. :\ Afterwards I stopped by Whole Foods to treat myself to a favorite drink and read for a bit. I went home and the initial plan was to get a drink and watch a free comedy show with my boyfriend but he was already drunk and ready to pass out. That really pissed me off so I drove to Barnes & Noble to kill time. I thought they close at 11 pm but turns out it was 10 so I ended up reading there for just 20 minutes. Eh, it wasn't too bad. I got to read a brief Black Sabbath interview. I didn't want to go home yet so I called my mom to see if I can stop by just to grab a book. Well what was meant to be just a few minutes stay turned into an hour of catching up. I'm still very resentful towards most of my family members but I couldn't help but feel curious about what's been going on with everyone. I had a very lonely Christmas after all.


----------



## Cocofleurs

I went to the gym for an hour and a half. I try to go a few times a week because, even if it kills me, I feel good afterwards.


----------



## sad1231234

I went to the kitchen.


----------



## Kevin001

Just to work


----------



## Riff Raff

Yesterday I bike to 2 different retail stores and applied for a job in each place 
I am on the Job search right now. 
I need to get employed. 
I need to have a job that will keep me busy and provide me with more money to 
live on 

so getting employed has been the focus of my life recently


----------



## slyfox

Yesterday went to have an MRI done, the library to return a book, my dad's house, Walmart, and for a walk with my dad at the mall. Had a lot of anxiety at the mall because I kept thinking I might see someone from my past. Actually went to quite a few places. 

Today, I'll probably just go to physical therapy.


----------



## SparklingWater

Library, store, drove around aimlessly, the park- the usual suspects if I'm not working or in school


----------



## The Library of Emma

i went to sleep.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I took the dog for a quick walk around the block at 10am and again at 1.30pm. I normally take her for a good hours walk in the morning (there are about 3 different places I drive to to take her for walkies) but the side roads were a bit too icy today so I played it safe.


----------



## Kevin001

Went get my haircut, work later.


----------



## littleghost

Dentist. Yuk. And they told me I have to have a tooth removed because there is a big cavity that has gone below the gumline and is too close to the root. More pain and money. Then I treated myself to Starbucks. Going to the gym later.


----------



## Kevin001

No where yet, work soon....ugh. All these games I'm missing I knew I should of taken off.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm going to work in an hour and a half


----------



## Overdrive

work


----------



## Taaylah

No school today, so only the store and work.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Whole Foods Market and the park.


----------



## Kevin001

Walmart


----------



## Kevin001

~ Carwash
~ China Flag
~ Goodwill
~ Bank
~ Dunkin Donuts


----------



## Kevin001

Church then home


----------



## DoctorM5

Whole Foods Market.


----------



## slyfox

On a short walk with my dad. Mostly stayed home


----------



## Squirrelevant

I went to the hospital to receive electroconvulsive therapy.


----------



## Kevin001

Nowhere yet...work later.


----------



## Blue Dino

Seeing this thread pop up again and seeing Kevin001's lightbulb avatar, I obviously went back in time a few years... :lol


----------



## BAH

Nowhere


----------



## funnynihilist

Three thrift stores, was a bust


----------



## PandaBearx

School


----------



## tookmostofmytime

Went to school


----------



## Greys0n

to the cosmetologist


----------



## Kevin001

Get a haircut and some groceries.


----------



## Fever Dream

To my job, of course.


----------



## copper

Took a day off. Got gas, went to the bank, mailed some bills, shoveled off the three feet of snow off the balcony, and blew it out of the driveway.


----------



## twitchy666

*I don't want to go out without wheels*

central town can't accommodate bikes or cars

feet required squithering thru crowds. I would use bike certain places to lock them but too much effort of first floor getting bike turned upside-down all down all stairs and the reverse way on return. walking is depressing, faster than everyone else, being looked at, dressed agile, free limbs bare to not limit movement. some agoraphobic feelings. plenty of people out there on bikes, cars and crowding walkways. I use all 3 methods. mostly restricted by what I can do or get out there. if only available without any wheels is most depressing. walking all the way there and back, so far, not finding products I want, too expensive or shops closed, not meeting people arranged to go, when they don't turn up


----------



## blabalbla

Didn't leave the house today yet, I might have to to drop off my car at the shop, but that's it really. Half the time I don't even know where to go. >_< Especially in this kind of season.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Derm
~ CVS
~ Walmart


----------



## BAH

Nowhwre


----------



## vela

Haven't left my room yet today.


----------



## Ghst

I can't remember the last time I went out.


----------



## 3stacks

cinema and shopping


----------



## Kevin001

~ Urgent Care then back home


----------



## InIsrahell

My shrink and grandma


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Walgreens. It was quite an adventure.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Walgreens. It was quite an adventure.


:O #badass


----------



## HenDoggy

Just got back from traveling to Seattle and Vancouver bc. It was a fun week. Now have so much work to catch up on 😩


----------



## tea111red

I went downstairs and then back upstairs a few times.


----------



## llodell88

to bed, the bathroom, the kitchen

i'm sort of embarrassed to go outside and be gawked at by people after all the commotion from last year


----------



## fluorish

MY Baby girl aka my dog had sugery today :/ she’s doing okay.


----------



## EarthDominator

To a shop to get a new mouse for my laptop. But my brother and mother don't find it good so I am getting a new one. ._.


----------



## MCHB

Because I start a new job on the 5th I bought new coveralls and workboots at Marks then went to KMS to replace one of my squares and they didn't have a combination set (sigh...) and later went to fencing practice (my first...and last...for who knows how long since I'm moving in a week). My buddy's kid invited me to go see "Black Panther" this weekend so I guess I'm going to see a movie on the weekend with them lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Nowhere been sick all day.


----------



## Kevin001

Meeting at work then chilled at home (off day).


----------



## Xemnas

just to work.. and then get the water bottles refilled and back home... i don't like to go out unless is absolutely necesary


----------



## Anna Li

The ER.


----------



## discopotato

to the store.. to buy cat food


----------



## thomassusan322

I went to the gym today


----------



## Kevin001

Just to Walmart


----------



## Karsten

Doctors


----------



## ShotInTheDark

Work


----------



## Blue Dino

Went for an afternoon walk, and then an early evening run.


----------



## Zatch

L O W E ' S <3

Stopped by my sister's to drop of some guap, and had a much-needed discussion about my relationship.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I went for a bike ride and got a flat and then my back wheel hub broke so i had to ride home with a handicapped bike. I was lucky to even be able to ride it home at all. 

Ill have to take it to the shop tomorrow sadly.


----------



## either/or

When I woke up I found myself in my bedroom from whence I migrated into the kitchen to eat the obligatory breakfast and drink some go juice AKA coffee. I then went into the bathroom to brush my teeth, shower and comb my hair and get dressed. From there it was off to work so I walked into my office area off of my living room. I spent almost all day here, except for lunch which was mired away at in the kitchen. I then left work and went home, AKA the living room.


Such strange times.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Work


----------



## slyfox

Petsmart and walmart. Just cat food and groceries.


----------



## either/or

slyfox said:


> Petsmart and walmart. Just cat food and groceries.


You ever try going to Walsmart and Petmart instead? Like when you visit a parallel universe?


----------



## slyfox

either/or said:


> You ever try going to Walsmart and Petmart instead? Like when you visit a parallel universe?


I prefer S-Mart when in parallel universes. Shop smart. Shop S-Mart!


----------



## fluorish

To my front yard & backyard wow


----------



## Lonely Gal

I went to work where I spoke for only a total of 15 minutes the entire day. 

Sometimes I feel like I've lost the ability to string together a whole sentence.

I live with my boyfriend but we basically live separate lives. 

If I didn't have him in my life then I would have absolutely nobody to talk to.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Barber
~ Walmart


----------



## copper

Went into work yesterday for an hour and then dollar store.


----------



## JH1983

The gym and then to work. My work is 50 miles from home and from there I go into a neighboring state and back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twitchy666

*Time out critical! no cooped up. same place Sunday*

could not fit enuff food in backpack. limitations. could not drive there, as all local roads closed! usually - learnt about marathon, understood. about some local murders. forensics..?? why so long? then about some mournings? silence. OK
the dates pushed back about road closures.. 28th / midnight... 1 Jul... creepy Cult?
then Monday! expecting troublefree acquiring extras I didn't have space for. alarm sounded! just inspect me. Offensive! assuming too few items? they want max... more money per session? with money off! i would, with car.

Today no more purchases... last year, major other road extensions, taking longer than 3 years. extra bus lanes.

how many more extended .. forever


----------



## alwaysrunning

I went to work and didn't see anybody, phew haha.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Went to the car place to get my oil changed then to the car wash to get my car cleaned on the outside and I cleaned the inside of it up there. It was hot outside and my face got all sweaty. I probably looked like a tomato.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

With neighbours to the southside to pick up a chair for one of them & then to work


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

To the end of the driveway to pick up the freebie newspaper that nobody really wants.


----------



## TryingMara

My backyard to hang out with the cats, squirrels and birds.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Grocery store


----------



## andy1984

just to work and home again


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

The library


----------



## Alpha Tauri

To the office


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

Back inside my shell


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Leaving for work shortly


----------



## CoolLilChickadee

Aldi. I hadn't actually planned to go today but the next few days are going to be miserable hot so I'm glad I did. I'm all stocked up to hole up in my igloo now.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Went for a walk and got something from the bubble tea shop. It's looking like business is recovering at least in downtown Montreal - the streets had to be closed to vehicles because there's now so many people out. Lines outside of stores, people on patios.

It's nice to see.

It's also hot as **** and I was dripping with sweat by the time I got back. Let's not do that again.


----------



## TryingMara

Grocery shopping, walk in the park and then dinner at a restaurant.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Went to see my mother to go out to eat, Bath and Body Works, and a shoe store.


----------



## copper

Went clear out the the mailbox by the street. Still working from home. My life is going to get more exciting Friday morning when I drive three miles into the office to fill out and put my time sheet on my bosses desk. :lol


----------



## TryingMara

Coffee shop


----------



## dave2go

Left to get a covid test lol. Negative


----------



## Noca

To my kitchen and back lol, not far at all.


----------



## Noca

dave2go said:


> Left to get a covid test lol. Negative


How fast were the results?


----------

